# MOROCCO | Projects & Construction



## Slaoui

*Morocco Mall biggest mall in north africa /* *Casablanca*










AL AMINE INVESTISSEMENT

Located on a 10-hectare site outside of the country’s most famous city, the new Morocco Mall will be accessible from five entry points along a major thoroughfare in suburban Casablanca. With panoramic views from five sets of lifts, twelve escalators and four travellators, the 200,000-square metre building will be a vaulted sky dome of shops, piazzas and open spaces. The mall’s biggest attraction is an IMAX movie theatre and 3-D spa, but will also attract tourists from far and wide thanks to an aquapark, kids parks, an organic garden, a skating rink and an art space dedicated to Moroccan handicrafts. In addition to 200 shops with over 70,000 square metres of GLA, the shopping centre includes a hypermarket, a food court with a sea view and approximately forty restaurants. D.I. was responsible for all conceptual, schematic and detailed design including tender documents and construction review.

http://www.di-global.com/home.aspx?t=1


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Please Africa develop, develop!!! :cheers:!

Go on that way!


----------



## Slaoui

Maroc telecom headquarters 20 floors / *Rabat*


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^
Stunning! :cheers:

Le Casanearshore (Casablanca Nearshore) 44 floors u/c.


----------



## Slaoui

*Tetouan : Marina Playa Vista*


----------



## Slaoui

Thank you for your post


----------



## skytrax

Superrr


----------



## Xtreminal

great projects


----------



## **RS**

La Casanearshore looks amazing!!!


----------



## Slaoui

thank you for your posts :cheers:

*Casablanca : Casa city center*


----------



## mbuildings

LOS PROYECTOS SON ABSOLUTAMENTE HERMOSOS !!!!!!!!!! (projects are stunning !!!!! )


----------



## Slaoui

Yes they are


----------



## Slaoui

*RABAT-SALÉ : Moulay El Hassan Bridge 1200m 12,8 m high*


----------



## Slaoui

*The Rabat-Salé tramway network in 2010 and further ... 
2 lines a total of 19,5km and 32 stations
*




























​


----------



## Slavic Warrior

I'm not a big fan. It's Morocco, it shouldn't try to be something it's not.


----------



## CasaMor

Leave the Moroccan thread then!


----------



## Slaoui

A beautiful specimen of racist yes leave the subject and do not return !


----------



## karim aboussir

oui c'est un con il est de la merde il faut les ignorer


----------



## Slaoui

Exactement !


----------



## Slaoui

*Mixta Bab Tetouán 
*​


----------



## Slaoui

*Renders*


----------



## skytrax

:applause:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Morocco is coming! :banana: 

:cheers:


----------



## Slaoui

^^ Yes !


----------



## Slaoui

*LAKHIAITA New city *


----------



## Whiteeclipse

Nice project!

What population will Lakhiaita city support?


----------



## Slaoui

roughly 20.000 inhabitants.


----------



## karim aboussir

where is lakiaita city ?


----------



## Slaoui

A map of the location :


----------



## Slaoui

*Casablanca Marina Towers 35 floors*


----------



## Slaoui

*Tinjah Resort *​
Nestled between seafront and natural indigenous forest, Tinja is a haven of peace and tranquility just 20 minutes from Tangiers. Offering a mix of high quality residential and commercial zones arranged around a vibrant marina, Tinja is a world class development at the very heart of Morocco.

With more than 670 residential units and over 600 hotel rooms as well as leisure clubs and facilities, Tinja offers Riviera living at its best - eye catching coastal views combined with world class facilities. Located close to the main coastal route and the Ibn Battuta airport, Tinja provides the perfect gateway from which to explore Tangiers and Morocco as a whole.


----------



## Slaoui

*Anfa Urban Pole in Casablanca​*
Etude développement et d'aménagement du secteur d'Anfa à Casablanca. Ce projet prévoit la construction de logements (2,363 millions m²) ; de bureaux (1,205 millions m²) ; d'équipements métropolitains tels que des commerces, des équipements sportifs, un pôle multimodal, une université (500 000 m²) ; Anfa parc (57 ha) ; des espaces publics verts et minéraux (53,9 ha).


----------



## Slaoui

*Al Mazar Mall in Marrakech​*
* Ouverture en Automne 2009
* 100 000 m² construits
* 40 000 m² de surface commerciale sur 3 niveaux
* 100 enseignes
* 20 restaurants
* 4 Moyennes Surfaces Spécialisées
* 1200 places de parking
* Plusieurs locomotives : Hypermarché Label'Vie de 5000 m², Virgin Megastore
* Des zones loisirs, enfants et culture
* 3,8 millions de visiteurs attendus


* Un éventail de plaisirs - Commerces, Loisirs, Restauration, Culture, Flânerie - pour accompagner les différents styles de vie des visiteurs.
* Une offre sur 3 niveaux , pour tous les goûts : une centaine d’enseignes d’équipement de la personne et de la maison, de nombreux services et divertissements ainsi qu’un vaste choix de restaurants.
* Un hypermarché Label’Vie, référence en matière de distribution alimentaire, pour allier l’utile à l’agréable.
* Virgin Megastore, l’incontournable offre en matière de loisirs.
* D’autres nouveautés inédites au Maroc, des enseignes et des concepts à découvrir, pour le bonheur de toute la famille.


----------



## Slaoui

*Casablanca Marina​*


----------



## Raymondzhydra

wowww congratulations!!! you do have some monumental projects over there. I love the one in Tetuan. Thanks for sharing modern Morocco.


----------



## Slaoui

Thank you to you for your answer


----------



## Slaoui

*Ouarzazet modern Tuareg city*​


----------



## Slaoui

*New bridge Moulay El Hassan​*


----------



## Slaoui

*Tunnel of Oudayas 1,5Km















*


----------



## Slaoui

Pics of the tunnel construction :


----------



## Slaoui

*Casablanca Anfa Place​
project including : 

Shopping center 
Hotel 
Apartment 
Financial Club 
Apart hotel*​



















3.500 m2 with meeting rooms, restaurant and lobby, for professionals in Casablanca



















16.000 m2 of offices for business owners who are looking for a strategic and privileged location in Casablanca




























36 000 m2 indoor area houses a large shopping center with spa, various different leisure areas and bars and restaurants.










http://www.anfaplace.com/


----------



## KQV208

Way to go Morocco!


----------



## Slaoui

Exactly man !


----------



## Slaoui

*LARACHE Lixus Port*​
Port Lixus is one of the six Government Sponsored Plan Azur Resorts, part of the "Vision 2010" tourism initiative by the King of Morocco.This Atlantic coast resort near the town of Larache will feature two 18-hole golf courses, several four & five star hotels, residential villages of villas and apartments as well as a 700 berth marina with shops & restaurants. The resort features an expanisve beach and a large headland which serves as a balcony over the Atlantic Ocean. The famous roman ruins of the ancient town of Lixus are nearby.


----------



## Slaoui

*Marina Palace Blv. Mohammed VI Tanger​*


----------



## ALKUN

INCREDIBLE,
SO MANY PROJECTS FO R MOROCCO.

I love this Mall.
Very modern.:banana:











Is it U-C yet ???


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Slaoui said:


> *Anfa Urban Pole in Casablanca​*
> Etude développement et d'aménagement du secteur d'Anfa à Casablanca. Ce projet prévoit la construction de logements (2,363 millions m²) ; de bureaux (1,205 millions m²) ; d'équipements métropolitains tels que des commerces, des équipements sportifs, un pôle multimodal, une université (500 000 m²) ; Anfa parc (57 ha) ; des espaces publics verts et minéraux (53,9 ha).



WoW that is just crazy BIG! :cheers:

Let me reminds of the city Paris.

Casablanca is really nice.


----------



## skytrax

awesome!


----------



## Slaoui

ALKUN said:


> INCREDIBLE,
> SO MANY PROJECTS FO R MOROCCO.
> 
> I love this Mall.
> Very modern.:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it U-C yet ???


Yes it is 
the end of work is envisaged in 2010


----------



## Slaoui

Buyckske Ruben said:


> WoW that is just crazy BIG! :cheers:
> 
> Let me reminds of the city Paris.
> 
> Casablanca is really nice.


Yes, you're right it reminds me Paris too !



skytrax said:


> awesome!


Thanks for the comments :cheers:


----------



## Daano

Tanger City Center U-C


----------



## Daano

Casablanca Port Towers 110 m 24 F U-C


----------



## Slaoui

*New port of Tangier
















*​


----------



## Slaoui

Al Mazar Mall construction has started :


----------



## Meditation

Thank you:banana:


----------



## Slaoui

You're welcome :cheers:


----------



## Slaoui

*show room Morocco Mall​*


----------



## Malbo

Great proyects


----------



## Slaoui

*Tramway Rabat-Salé*


----------



## Slaoui

Malbo said:


> Great proyects


Thanks


----------



## Slaoui

*Tanger-Med Maritime Terminal​*

Deux millions de passagers et 700.000 camions. C'est le trafic annuel attendu sur le nouveau port de Tanger, au Maroc, après l'ouverture d'un terminal dédiés aux ferries en 2009. La construction de cette infrastructure, dont le coût est évalué à 200 millions de dollars, a été confiée à un consortium réunissant le Français Bouygues, l'Italien Saipem et le Marocain Bymaro. Le projet prévoit la réalisation de deux digues de 1.2 et 1.3 kilomètres, le dragage d'un chenal d'accès de 13 mètres de profondeur, 8 postes et 20 hectares de terre-pleins.​


----------



## Slaoui

The Radisson Resort & Spa, Tangier










*The Rezidor Hotel Group announces a new Radisson Resort & Spa. It is Rezidor’s second resort in the country: In June this year the company has signed the Radisson Resort & Spa, Saïdia (384 rooms and 97 villas; to open in Q3 2010). “Our pipeline in Africa now comprises more than 20 hotels with almost 5,400 rooms in operation and under development”, says Kurt Ritter, President & CEO of Rezidor. “This emerging region offers a huge potential and remains in our focus.”*

*Name: The Radisson Resort & Spa, Tangier
Rooms: 155 rooms
Scheduled Opening: Q4 2010*

The Radisson Resort & Spa, Tangier will be located on the east end of the Bay of Tangier in the Ghandouri area – spread out over 2.7 hectares and on a slope towards the Mediterranean Sea. Its development is part of “Plan Mada’in”; initiated by the King of Morocco and aiming to reposition and to extend eight existing tourist destinations in the country.

The project is owned and will be developed by Société Hôtelière et Immobilière du Nord, a subsidiary of the Luxembourg based Aerium Atlas Investments. Kilo Architecture (Paris & Casablanca) and Julio Touza y Asociados (Madrid) are providing the architecture and interior design whilst Thed International (Tourism Hotel Engineering Development) is providing hotel consultancy. Besides 155 rooms featuring 17 suites and 41 villas the resort will offer a Thalasso centre with a minimum surface of 1,000 square meters and operated by the French spa “Thalgo”, two restaurants, two bars, leisure facilities such as a swimming pool and a kids club, conference areas, and a business centre.

Tangier is one of the most beautiful and popular cities in Morocco and has long been a favorite of film producers who have recorded parts of various James Bond movies ("Living Daylights", "From Russia with Love"), several Indiana Jones series and "The Bourne Ultimatum" movie here. It is also home to many of the world's renowned artists, musicians and designers. The city is also an important industrial hub and attracts a growing number of foreign companies like General Motors and Renault. Moreover, Tangier will soon be positioned as the most important port in the Mediterranean Sea and on the African continent thanks to the Med Port project. This complex which is estimated at 3 billion Euro after full completion (expected by mid-2009) will create around 145,000 direct and indirect jobs and will have a positive impact on the number of tourist arrivals in the city. Tangier has an international airport located 11 kilometers from the city centre, and regular ferry connections link its harbor to Spain and France.​


----------



## Slaoui

*Marrakech Stadium 61.000 seats​*















Marrakech stadium is a multi-use stadium in Marrakech, that is currently under construction. Once completed in 2010, it will be used mostly for football matches. The stadium will have a capacity of 61,000 people


----------



## Slaoui

*NAME: Edificio Ocean 

PLACE: Tanger

PERIODE: Ready in 2010

FLOORS: 13, appartements​*











http://www.espmar.com/ocean_tanger.htm


----------



## Tounsi

Slaoui said:


> *NAME: Edificio Ocean
> 
> PLACE: Tanger
> 
> PERIODE: Ready in 2010
> 
> FLOORS: 13, appartements​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.espmar.com/ocean_tanger.htm


Qu,en est-il de ce projet?

http://www.espmar.com/brochure_top_right_LG.jpg


----------



## Slaoui

Tounsi said:


> Qu,en est-il de ce projet?
> 
> http://www.espmar.com/brochure_top_right_LG.jpg


Toujours en construction


----------



## Slaoui

*Tanger offshore plaza*


----------



## Slaoui

*Al Mazar Mall 2009 Marrakech​*


----------



## Slaoui

*La perle de Tanger​*


----------



## Slaoui

*NAME: Porta Moda Marrakesh

PLACE: Marrakech

COST: $1b , 306,000 square metres.​*

ADIH to set up $1b project at Style City in Morocco 

Porta Moda Marrakech is located 7km from the city's airport
Porta Moda or Style City will feature a grand fashion district containing premium and luxury brands in the fashion, jewellery and interior design fields; an educational district containing institutions for the same, as well as museums and exhibition centres; as well as, a residential and a leisure district with town houses, studios, luxury villas, cafes, restaurants and renowned boutique hotels and spas.


----------



## Tounsi

Slaoui said:


> *NAME: Porta Moda Marrakesh
> 
> PLACE: Marrakech
> 
> COST: $1b , 306,000 square metres.​*
> 
> ADIH to set up $1b project at Style City in Morocco
> 
> Porta Moda Marrakech is located 7km from the city's airport
> Porta Moda or Style City will feature a grand fashion district containing premium and luxury brands in the fashion, jewellery and interior design fields; an educational district containing institutions for the same, as well as museums and exhibition centres; as well as, a residential and a leisure district with town houses, studios, luxury villas, cafes, restaurants and renowned boutique hotels and spas.


First picture :










Source : http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index.cfm?method=home.regcon&contentID=2008101419088


----------



## Slaoui

Thanks for the pic Tounsi !


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Wow...

Marocco is IMPRESSIVE!!!


----------



## Slaoui

Thanks


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Spain-Africa link decision 'near' 
By Danny Wood 
BBC News, Madrid 



Until now, crossings between Spain and Africa have always been by sea 

Spain says a feasibility study for an undersea tunnel to connect Spain and Morocco is in the final stages. 

If the project goes ahead and construction begins, trains carrying both passengers and goods are expected to start using the tunnel in 2025. 

The tunnel would be 40km long and pass 300m under the Mediterranean Sea. 

The undersea link would unite North Africa and Europe for the first time since the continents separated more than 200 million years ago. 

Swiss engineers are finalising a feasibility study that will determine whether this underwater connection is technically possible. 

However, Angel Aparicio, president of the Spanish government agency co-ordinating the project says building the tunnel presents difficulties that may not be possible to overcome. 

"The material here is not compact enough to allow an initial excavation. 

"It is clay with rock and so it is not as compact as it is in the rest. As we have a lot of water we have a very high pressure and we are not sure whether we could go through with the tunnelling," he said. 

"Those are the difficult questions." 

Years of talk 

If construction goes ahead the tunnel will take 15 years to build and cost at least $8bn (£4bn). 

The Spanish and Moroccan governments see the tunnel as part of a new Mediterranean transport hub for passengers and goods. 

Others are not so sure. The prospect of a physical connection between their country and the poorest continent in the world is alarming to some Spaniards. 

Others are sceptical about this ambitious scheme ever being completed. 

Spain and Morocco have discussed bridge and tunnel plans for more than 20 years. 

However, this time the project has support from the European Union and the possibility of funding from the World Bank. 

*If the feasibility study is positive, work on the tunnel could start in 2009. *

source: BBC
link: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7515125.stm


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

VegaM said:


> *Tunnel Maroc/Espagne*
> 
> *Un projet à près de 5,3 milliards d'euros*
> 
> *· Les résultats de faisabilité présentés en octobre
> · Le tunnel n’entrera en activité qu’en 2025*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Après le tunnel sous la Manche, un autre devra bientôt voir le jour, cette fois-ci sous le détroit de Gibraltar. Lors d’une rencontre avec son homologue marocain à Tanger le 4 août dernier, le ministre espagnol des Affaires étrangères, Miguel Moratinos, a annoncé l’achèvement des tests de faisabilité. Pour lui, l’ouvrage est un «projet de grande ambition qui permettra de relier l’Afrique à l’Europe».
> Le diplomate espagnol a ajouté que les résultats seront présentés à l’Union européenne à partir du *13 octobre prochain* au Luxembourg, à l’occasion de la réunion préliminaire du conseil d’association UE-Maroc. Pour rappel, depuis 1995, un organe intergouvernemental, le Comité mixte maroco-espagnol pour la liaison fixe à travers le détroit de Gibraltar, se charge de la supervision du projet. Il a confié les analyses du tracé initial de la future liaison conjointement à la Société marocaine d’études du détroit de Gibraltar (Sned) et la Société espagnole d’études de la communication fixe dans le détroit (Seceg). Les travaux menés par les deux entreprises publiques ont conclu à la faisabilité d’un tunnel qui devra relier Malabata près de Tanger à la ville espagnole Tarifa. «Le tunnel représente la solution la plus simple et la plus économique du point de vue du génie civil», est-il expliqué auprès de la Sned. La future construction sera longue de *37,7 km*, dont 27,2 km sous le sous-sol marin. Une galerie de reconnaissance constituera une étape initiale avant le début des travaux d’excavation pour la construction du tunnel principal. Deux sections y seront prévues : *l’une destinée au transport de personnes et de marchandises par le biais d’un TGV, l’autre au transport automobile.*
> 
> Un plan dégagé par les études a prévu que l’édifice ne deviendrait opérationnel qu’en *2025*, estimant son coût à *5,3 milliards d’euros*. Le projet devra être co-financé par le Maroc et l’Espagne. L’UE et des organismes privés participeront également au financement. Si le projet aboutit, il contribuera à mettre fin aux encombrements causés régulièrement par le ferry reliant le Maroc à l’Espagne. Rappelons que le projet de liaison fixe a été lancé sur la base d’un accord de coopération bilatérale, signé le 24 octobre 1980. Un accord additionnel actualisant le premier a été conclu par la suite le 29 juillet 1989.
> 
> _L'économiste_


:banana: :banana: :banana:

:cheers: STUNNING if it will be build .


Spain-Africa link decision 'near' 
By Danny Wood 
BBC News, Madrid 



Until now, crossings between Spain and Africa have always been by sea 

Spain says a feasibility study for an undersea tunnel to connect Spain and Morocco is in the final stages. 

If the project goes ahead and construction begins, trains carrying both passengers and goods are expected to start using the tunnel in 2025. 

The tunnel would be 40km long and pass 300m under the Mediterranean Sea. 

The undersea link would unite North Africa and Europe for the first time since the continents separated more than 200 million years ago. 

Swiss engineers are finalising a feasibility study that will determine whether this underwater connection is technically possible. 

However, Angel Aparicio, president of the Spanish government agency co-ordinating the project says building the tunnel presents difficulties that may not be possible to overcome. 

"The material here is not compact enough to allow an initial excavation. 

"It is clay with rock and so it is not as compact as it is in the rest. As we have a lot of water we have a very high pressure and we are not sure whether we could go through with the tunnelling," he said. 

"Those are the difficult questions." 

Years of talk 

If construction goes ahead the tunnel will take 15 years to build and cost at least $8bn (£4bn). 

The Spanish and Moroccan governments see the tunnel as part of a new Mediterranean transport hub for passengers and goods. 

Others are not so sure. The prospect of a physical connection between their country and the poorest continent in the world is alarming to some Spaniards. 

Others are sceptical about this ambitious scheme ever being completed. 

Spain and Morocco have discussed bridge and tunnel plans for more than 20 years. 

However, this time the project has support from the European Union and the possibility of funding from the World Bank. 

*If the feasibility study is positive, work on the tunnel could start in 2009. *

source: BBC
link: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7515125.stm


----------



## Slaoui

Thanks for the information, it's a very big project i hope it will be realized soon...


----------



## Slaoui

*Casablanca Green Town​*
Casablanca Green Town est un développement urbain composé d’ensembles résidentiels autour d’un golf paysager, d’un centre urbain mixte et d’une zone d’activité et de services.


























​


----------



## Slaoui

*NAME: Tanger malabata project

PLACE: Tanger​*
http://www.mefeedia.com/entry/tanger-malabata-project-by-e2arquitectos/5941549/​


----------



## Slaoui

La perle de Tanger, pics of the construction :


----------



## Slaoui

*Casablanca Atlantic Marina 

Cost : 6 Milliards de dirhams

Completion date : 2012 *​


----------



## Slaoui

*Tanger-Med Maritime Terminal 

Design by a Morrocan
































*​


----------



## Daano

Slaoui said:


> *La perle de Tanger​*






















beautifull project!


----------



## Slaoui

Daano said:


> beautifull project!


Yes, i love it ! :cheers:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Booming property market in Morocco waits for Wall Street effect. * 
Thursday, 18 September 2008 

Morocco next on Wall Street hitlistNorth Africa's fast growing property sector could be the next to be affected by the credit crunch and turmoil on Wall Street.

As more US banks seek mergers to avoid the crash that brought Lehman Brothers down earlier this week, the effect on finance markets is spreading across the world.

In Morocco, which has been largely immune to the global credit crunch, property stocks are tumbling.

Moroccan real estate shares fell as much as 6% on Wednesday amid concern that the credit crisis could dampen foreign interest in the North African country's fast-growing property sector.

Analysts said the Moroccan stock market had been stagnating for several months as investors felt share prices had outpaced earnings expectations, especially for property stocks.

Shares in real estate firm Addoha ADH.CS were suspended after tumbling 6% to 162.05 dirhams. The stock has lost 45% of its value this year.

Other key companies including Cie. Generale Immobiliere CGI.CS, a property unit of state investment vehicle CDG, and Alliances Development Immobilier ADI.CS, also all suffered falls of around 6%.

'Analysts have said the market is overvalued and a correction would be healthy,' said a Casablanca analyst who asked not to be named.

He said that property stocks were seen as among the most overvalued, and are also a source of particular concern given the global credit crisis.

'People see there is a morose climate in real estate and they know these stocks are exposed to international markets that increasingly lack liquidity,' the analyst added.

source: propertywire


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Trade boost for Cape Verde 
Sunday, 13 July 2008 

Cape Verde to join WTOThe economic development of Cape Verde, one of the fastest growing emerging property markets, takes a step forward later this month when the country become a member of the World Trade Organisation.

According to analysts this will facilitate further growth and development and have a clear impact on investment.

'Membership will enable Cape Verde to participate more fully in the global economy and will provide the country with a predictable and stable basis for growth and development,' said Pascal Lamy, director-general of the WTO.

It will help with the major infrastructure development that is currently underway. 'A lot still needs to be done to the infrastructure of Cape Verde. There are a lot of opportunities for investors and that's why a lot of people are interested,' said John Farrelly of London International Property.

Projects include a new airport and the port of Praia is being modernised and expanded. A great deal of money is coming in from overseas. Private sector investment from the US is expected to be high. Some investors regard it as a cheaper version of the Caribbean.

'The government as well as private investors with million dollar stakes in Cape Verde foresee the likes of Sal, Boa Vista, Santiago and Sao Vicente becoming direct rivals to Caribbean islands for tourism and luxury real estate,' said one commentator.

The property industry on the islands backs this up. 'People assume that Cape Verde's "discovery" and development has been an accident - this is far from the truth. There is a blueprint for the development of the islands to become direct rivals to the Caribbean. Everything is being done to ensure that Cape Verde, the closest tropical islands to the UK and Europe, becomes a high end, long-term, sustainable destination for tourism and luxury grade property,' said Adrian Lillywhite, Managing Director of Cape Verde Property Ltd.

'You only have to look so far as the Hilton Group which is developing a sybaritic resort on Sal. They are marketing it as pure five star opulence and they are following hot on the heels of the American luxury hotel and leisure brand Nikki Beach which has already committed to projects on Sal. The group is developing a resort and it is also involved with one of the most exclusive developments to get underway on the island already, namely Paradise Beach,' he added.

source: propertywire


----------



## Slaoui

Buyckske Ruben said:


> *Booming property market in Morocco waits for Wall Street effect. *
> Thursday, 18 September 2008
> 
> Morocco next on Wall Street hitlistNorth Africa's fast growing property sector could be the next to be affected by the credit crunch and turmoil on Wall Street.
> 
> As more US banks seek mergers to avoid the crash that brought Lehman Brothers down earlier this week, the effect on finance markets is spreading across the world.
> 
> In Morocco, which has been largely immune to the global credit crunch, property stocks are tumbling.
> 
> Moroccan real estate shares fell as much as 6% on Wednesday amid concern that the credit crisis could dampen foreign interest in the North African country's fast-growing property sector.
> 
> Analysts said the Moroccan stock market had been stagnating for several months as investors felt share prices had outpaced earnings expectations, especially for property stocks.
> 
> Shares in real estate firm Addoha ADH.CS were suspended after tumbling 6% to 162.05 dirhams. The stock has lost 45% of its value this year.
> 
> Other key companies including Cie. Generale Immobiliere CGI.CS, a property unit of state investment vehicle CDG, and Alliances Development Immobilier ADI.CS, also all suffered falls of around 6%.
> 
> 'Analysts have said the market is overvalued and a correction would be healthy,' said a Casablanca analyst who asked not to be named.
> 
> He said that property stocks were seen as among the most overvalued, and are also a source of particular concern given the global credit crisis.
> 
> 'People see there is a morose climate in real estate and they know these stocks are exposed to international markets that increasingly lack liquidity,' the analyst added.
> 
> source: propertywire


The crisis will touch North Africa, like Morocco and Tunisia but also the remainder of the countries of Africa!


----------



## Slaoui

*Tangier property prices boosted by huge infrastructure investment * 


Tangier boosted by infrastructure investmentRapid development and modernisation is attracting more property investors to Tangier, according to real estate agents.

New five star hotels along the bay, a modern business district, a new airport terminal and a new football stadium are under construction thanks to the city being one of Morocco's six locations identified by the government for major investment under its tourism plan.

Other changes include updating its transport network, including 600 miles of new roads, and further investment in the new Tanger-Med port.

'This is excellent for this part of Morocco. Tangier has always had an air of mystery going back to its reputation as a spy haven during the Cold War. Now it is moving towards becoming a modern 21st century city with a modern port, transport links and a thriving business centre,' said James Darlington who works for an agent in Tangier.

'An increase in visitor numbers will lead to a greater demand for rental accommodation in prime locations which in turn is certain to trigger a surge in property values,' he added.

If the proposed tunnel between nearby Punta Malabata to Punta Palomas, 40 km west of Gibraltar goes ahead then property prices in Tangier will go up as it will be possible to commute from Spain to North Africa.

'It is terribly exciting. Linking Spain and North Africa will put Morocco firmly on the European map. It will have a huge impact in terms of tourism and business. Morocco will become more than just a tourist destination and for property investors that takes it onto a different level,' said George Cary of Luxury Living in Morocco.


----------



## Muttie

*Marrakech| Tamansourt City| U/C*

LOCATION: 7 km from Marrakch
PROJECT: New city of 300,000 inhabitants
HOUSES: 58.000 (160 ha)
TREES: 100.000 (200 ha)

More info: http://www.tamansourtville.com


----------



## Slaoui

Amazing, a city in the desert !


----------



## Gölenn

Hey! all those houses are posibly? or will it happen what is happening in many countries:
lots of houses---not many people---the value of manye in highrise---not all houses sold? what do you think?, a new city on desert, uff


----------



## Slaoui

Yes, because this city will be used to unchoke Marrakech which is saturated by the requests of residences !!!


----------



## Muttie

Gölenn said:


> Hey! all those houses are posibly? or will it happen what is happening in many countries:
> lots of houses---not many people---the value of manye in highrise---not all houses sold? what do you think?, a new city on desert, uff


Good question. The thing is the demand for houses in Morocco is far exceeding the production rate. Today not only the elite is able to buy a house in Morocco, but also the growing middle class! Years ago the middle class could not affort it, because of the fragile economy and bad banking sector. Since all of that has been long gone, the real estate market is booming. Note that a lot of houses are also being bought by Europeans and ex-immigrants returning to Morocco.


----------



## karim aboussir

Slaoui said:


> Yes, because this city will be used to unchoke Marrakech which is saturated by the requests of residences !!!


yes it need that that is great idea very good


----------



## Slaoui

karim aboussir said:


> yes it need that that is great idea very good


Yes, it's a very good idea initiated by the Malik i think


----------



## Kwame

Thanks for the constant updates Slaoui, all these projects are excellent. kay:


----------



## Slaoui

You're welcome, thank you too kay:


----------



## Slaoui

*Tanger - Les Terrasses du Golf - en face du Golf Royal *


----------



## Slaoui

Muttie said:


> LOCATION: 7 km from Marrakch
> PROJECT: New city of 300,000 inhabitants
> HOUSES: 58.000 (160 ha)
> TREES: 100.000 (200 ha)
> 
> More info: http://www.tamansourtville.com


Video : http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/Tamansourt/video/x47pft_tamansourt-marrakech_creation

Website : http://www.tamansourtville.com/actualites.php


----------



## Slaoui

*Bahia de Tanger, the tallest building in Tanger​*








Grupo Inmobiliario Espmar is proud to announce their latest project in Morocco. A luxury apartment building of twenty five stories in the heart of Tanger.

Bahia de Tanger will be the tallest and most emblematic building to date on the sea front of Tanger. The building is situated on the Avenida de Mohamed VI, the main promenade that overlooks the beach and the Bay of Tanger with views across the straights of Gibraltar to Spain. Located just 5 minutes from the port, close to the new railway station, the new City Centre, shops, restaurants and night clubs, Bahia de Tanger is situated in an unbeatable location for all amenities in this cosmopolitan town of Tanger.

Bahia de Tanger, with its twenty five storeys, will provide large commercial space at street level, 2 storeys of executive office suites whilst the remainder of the building will comprise luxury two and three bedroom apartments all with sea and beach views. There will also be underground private parking.


----------



## Slaoui

*Centre multifonctionnel de l'agdal

Place : Rabat-Salé

Completition : 2011

*


























​


----------



## Slaoui

*AGADIR Stadium 45.000 seats #U-C 

Cost : 860 millions de DH*​

Contrairement à ce qui avait été annoncé en janvier 2006, le futur stade d’Agadir ne sera pas opérationnel cette année mais plutôt fin 2009. Une modification de l’échéancier est en fait à l’origine de ce changement. «Nous ne sommes plus dans une perspective d’organisation de coupe du monde de football. Aussi, le planning de financement du projet a-t-il été modifié et étalé jusqu’en 2010, date à laquelle l’infrastructure sera mise en service», explique un responsable du chantier.

Pour l’heure, les travaux vont bon train. «Le taux de réalisation globale du projet est de 46%», précise l’intervenant. Dans le détail, les travaux de génie civil sont réalisés à 80%, les autres corps d’état sont à 6%. Au total, pour la réalisation de ce mégaprojet, ce sont 860 millions de DH qui seront investis. Une enveloppe qui a été revue à la hausse avec l’actualisation des prix puisque la première estimation du coût du projet en 2003 était de 817 millions de DH. D’une capacité de 45.000 places dont 10.000 couvertes, le futur stade est pensé comme un équipement structurant s’intégrant dans son cadre environnemental. A l’intérieur de la structure, les équipements prévus feront référence aux couleurs nationales, notamment au niveau des sièges et de la toiture.

Outre le terrain de football, qui sera polyvalent et pourra ainsi être utilisé pour d’autres disciplines grâce à une piste d’athlétisme de huit couloirs, l’infrastructure comprendra un stade annexe avec une piste d’athlétisme dotée de six couloirs. De nombreux aménagements annexes sont aussi prévus. Il s’agit, entre autres, d’une loge royale, de bureaux administratifs, de centres médicaux sportifs et des locaux pour la presse. Un ensemble qui répond aux normes de la FIFA.

Pour rappel, ce sont Saâd Benkirane et Vittorio Gregotti, lauréats du concours international en 1999 pour la réalisation de ce complexe, qui sont les architectes du projet. Pour concevoir les plans du stade d’Agadir, l’architecte marocain et son confrère italien disent avoir été fortement inspirés par les caractéristiques du site retenu. Un terrain à la topographie mouvementée situé au piémont de l’Atlas à l’extérieur de la ville sur la route nationale 8 menant vers Marrakech et l’aéroport. Une fois achevé, le stade permettra à la ville d’abriter dès 2010 de grands matchs et manifestations sportives.


----------



## Slaoui

*RABAT - BOUREGREG Amwaj #U-C​*
- Jardins suspendus
- Sahat Al Kabira
- Ile artificielle
- Parc culturel
- Mall commercial et d’activité
- Zone de loisirs et de tourisme sur la rive droite


----------



## CasaMor

Nice projects for us! 
Vive le Maroc!


----------



## Slaoui

Vive bladna ! :banana: :cheers:
Plus de projets !


----------



## Slaoui

*Sidi Moumen*


----------



## Slaoui

*Tamesna city a new town of 200.000 inhabitants :​*


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Crazy!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Morocco rise to Europieën standards! :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Nice projects. That stadium looks a lot bigger than a 45,000 seater though.


----------



## Slaoui

Thanks, it's a good thing Buyckse !
Isaidso i don't know, i think it's an impression.


----------



## timo9

Wow ! great projects
go morocco


----------



## jams001

wow what a big mall i'm amaze of that kind of mall really big,,
busby seo test..look like an one city its really big


----------



## Slaoui

Thanks Timo9 

Jams001 yes, it's the biggest one in north africa :cheers:


----------



## **RS**

Wow! The're a lot of cool projects:nuts:


----------



## Slaoui

Yes ! And we need more and more :cheers:


----------



## Sergu

Morocco needs a lot of new projects to progress a lot, better education, health, schools, hospitals and infraestructures, it´s a country for building, I hope the King made more and more things.


----------



## Slaoui

*Asilah sea side​*





































http://www.asilahinvest.ma/​


----------



## Slaoui

Oudayas tunnel U-C


----------



## Slaoui

*Immobilier: Marina d’Or lance son projet de Tanger 

· Un milliard de DH pour le complexe Perle de Tanger
· Hôtels, résidences, bureaux… au programme
· Près de 6 milliards d’investissements prévus par le promoteur espagnol*​

Premier coup de pioche pour le projet Perle de Tanger. Un complexe touristique et résidentiel porté par le promoteur immobilier espagnol Marina d’Or. Selon Jesus Ger, le président du groupe, le projet comporte deux hôtels (3 et 4 étoiles), un centre commercial, un immeuble pour bureaux ainsi que six tours résidentielles totalisant un ensemble de 648 logements de très haut standing sur un peu plus de 6 hectares de terrain. Le tout sera ceinturé par un espace vert de plus de 30.000 m2 dont un lac artificiel. L’élément végétal est, en effet, au cœur du programme. 
L’investissement à réaliser est de 95 millions d’euros, soit un peu plus d’un milliard de DH. «Nous voulons démarrer d’abord avec la composante touristique, pour ensuite enchaîner avec le résidentiel», affirme Ger. Ainsi, Marina d’Or espère livrer les deux établissements hôteliers, d’une capacité de 250 chambres, au plus tard fin 2011. Leur gestion sera assurée par la branche touristique du promoteur. Entre temps, trois des six tours résidentielles seront terminées avant janvier 2010. «Ce sont toutefois des dates approximatives. Des contraintes peuvent survenir et ralentir l’avancement du chantier», précise le patron de Marina d’Or. 
Par ailleurs, l’opérateur espagnol insiste sur le caractère créateur d’emplois de ses projets. Pour la seule Perle de Tanger, le chantier devra mobiliser près d’un millier de postes d’emploi, un autre millier devrait y trouver une occupation une fois le projet livré dans sa totalité. 
Rappelons que le promoteur a acquis le terrain, il y a plus d’un an. Bien avant que la crise ne frappe le secteur immobilier à Tanger. Mais le management de Marina d’Or se dit confiant. 
Le groupe disposerait des fonds nécessaires pour finaliser ses projets lancés à l’échelle nationale. De fait, des chantiers sont en cours à Marrakech et à Tamesna, la nouvelle ville dans la région de Rabat. Pour ce dernier projet, les premières livraisons sont prévues pour fin décembre (voir aussi pages 5 & 6). Et l’ensemble de la première phase, l’été prochain. Au total, l’investissement prévu de Marina d’Or au Maroc est de 540 millions d’euros, soit près de 6 milliards de DH. 
Enfin, Marina d’Or est un des poids lourds du secteur immobilier espagnol. Il réalise près de 16 milliards d’euros de chiffre d’affaires par an.


----------



## Slaoui

*Zaha Hadid Proposition for the Tangier's Actual Port Reconversion.*


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

nice ....


----------



## Slaoui

*Tramway of Rabat-Salé a station​*


----------



## Slaoui

*Bouregreg valley project : green plan*


----------



## jawad5666

are you really sure that nearshore project has a tour ?


----------



## Slaoui

Yep, it's sure ! :cheers:


----------



## Daano

RABAT - BOUREGREG II | Amwaj | #U-C 


- Jardins suspendus
- Sahat Al Kabira
- Ile artificielle
- Parc culturel
- Mall commercial et d’activité
- Zone de loisirs et de tourisme sur la rive droite



www.amwaj-morocco.com


----------



## Slaoui

It's a beautiful project for Rabat and Salé :cheers:


----------



## chi_guy

Congratulations on all the development. Let's hope the current downturn does not stop too many of these projects. I need to come visit!


----------



## Chupavi

I can t believe it it s awesome :nuts:, my favorite is Tanger-Med Maritime Terminal 
I was in Morocco from 1989-1995 and i m very happy to see that Morocco continue to developed. I did t see any project from Fes (i was living there) when i left there was a big project of a Hotel and golf curt it was practically finished. Some new things in Fes???


----------



## Desertlife

Chupavi said:


> I can t believe it it s awesome :nuts:, my favorite is Tanger-Med Maritime Terminal
> I was in Morocco from 1989-1995 and i m very happy to see that Morocco continue to developed. I did t see any project from Fes (i was living there) when i left there was a big project of a Hotel and golf curt it was practically finished. Some new things in Fes???


Fez city center


----------



## Slaoui

It's a beautiful project, with mall, conference center, luxury retails...


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Low cost property projects set to help developers in Morocco 
Friday, 19 December 2008 

Morocco on the RiseMorocco is in a good position to weather the global financial crisis with property development and important part of maintaining economic stability, it is claimed.

The country's leading real estate developer, Addoha, has acquired two Moroccan units from failed Spanish developer Fadesa and is completing projects on time. It is also moving into affordable housing, a change that is regarded as being the best way forward in the current economic climate as sales of luxury property decline.

'Morocco is well placed to weather an international recession thanks to big public infrastructure projects, rising public sector wages, falling income taxes and a promising start to the farming season,' said Anas Sefrioui, chairman of Addoha.

As well as aquiring the units from Fadesa it has sale commitments covering 24,000 housing units over the next 18 months, representing $1.02 billion in secured revenue and the construction of two cement plants have been completed on time.

'These projects represent a considerable investment of more than 7 billion dirhams It would have been inconceivable to launch operations of this size if I did not have full confidence in our country's growth dynamic,' Sefrioui said.

He added that developers will benefit in 2009 from growth in consumer mortgage lending and a government-backed drive to replace slums with cheap affordable apartments.

However concerns are increasing in Morocco about the viability of leisure and tourism developments if the supply of foreign investors dries up. Traditionally property investors from the UK, Ireland and France have bought in Morocco but these countries are facing recession. 

Sefrioui said this is being taken into account and was one reason why the company is refocusing its efforts to concentrate mainly on low-budget housing units costing 200,000 dirhams each.

He admitted that sales of tourist residences would certainly slow in 2009 but pointed out that the sector represented only 7% of Addoha's sales and that those projects were geared towards Moroccan as well as international buyers. 



source: propertywire


----------



## Slaoui

*Morocco Casablanca Trainstation with a tower of 110m​*


----------



## youo

casa is pretty much going to be gr8 but the only badthing is the airpo:nuts:rt


----------



## karim aboussir

youo said:


> casa is pretty much going to be gr8 but the only badthing is the airpo:nuts:rt


what do you mean by gr8 ?? 
the airport is pretty but needs to expand more it is not bad but needs improvement


----------



## Slaoui

*Oujda City Center








*​


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

WoW this is getting serieus now!!! 


Morocco is rolling ther muscles that is really high building surtainly for
African standards!!!


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

gorgeous...


----------



## timo9

Buyckske Ruben said:


> WoW this is getting serieus now!!!
> 
> 
> Morocco is rolling ther muscles that is really high building surtainly for
> African standards!!!


oh yeah, this is the M6 air


----------



## timo9

Daano said:


> RABAT - BOUREGREG II | Amwaj | #U-C
> 
> 
> - Jardins suspendus
> - Sahat Al Kabira
> - Ile artificielle
> - Parc culturel
> - Mall commercial et d’activité
> - Zone de loisirs et de tourisme sur la rive droite
> 
> 
> www.amwaj-morocco.com


absolutely fantastic


----------



## youo

karim aboussir said:


> what do you mean by gr8 ??
> the airport is pretty but needs to expand more it is not bad but needs improvement


grate

and the airport is terrible its not even good 4 africa and they wana make it better than some international airports wich i dont thik will happen they need more terminals at least another 2 and the inside of the airport isnt nice i dont like the wood but im disapointed because i thought it would alot more modern


----------



## Slaoui

*TANGIER | World Expo 2012 | #Canceled designed by a Moroccan :*​

*Hotel*










*Viaduc*



















*Water labyrinth*










*Memory gardens*


----------



## Daano

it was a nice project slaoui, to bad its canceled


----------



## Slaoui

Yes, really nice for Tanger but mektoub :bash:


----------



## Daano

Slaoui said:


> Yes, really nice for Tanger but mektoub :bash:


but there will be better projects in the futere, i'm sure


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Some updates from the site or construction pics???


----------



## jawad5666

Slaoui said:


> Yes, really nice for Tanger but mektoub :bash:


I bet it was too expensive for moroccans :nuts:


----------



## Slaoui

> I bet it was too expensive for moroccans


No, because that will have reported to us more than that will have cost !


----------



## Slaoui

Marrakech stadium construction pics :


----------



## Slaoui

*Fes : Oued Fes resort


















*​


----------



## J_Al_es

Slaoui said:


> Marrakech stadium construction pics :


Whats the stadium's capacity going to be?


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^

Nice keep on posting! Nice to see some updates from the site's! :cheers:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Marocco - Spain tunnel go ahead!*










Translated:
Spain and Morocco have signed an agreement which provides in construction with a railway tunnel between both countries. It concerns an old plan which now new life is insufflated thanks to a new agreement. Both Spain and Morocco will agreed within the year the technical and economic map requirements for the plan. According to the Spanish newspaper drawer Vanguardia precedes it to lay the foundation a necessary step worldly first intercontinental connection. Furthermore the Spanish government must allow it progress with the infrastructure book when the country can the European Union chair in the first six months of 2010. The connection will be built under the street of Gibraltar, the shortest bit sea (39 km) that separates the two continents.
link: http://www.express.be/business/nl/e...llen-intercontinentale-spoortunnel/101005.htm

source: express.be


----------



## Slaoui

Buyckske Ruben said:


> Translated:
> Spain and Morocco have signed an agreement which provides in construction with a railway tunnel between both countries. It concerns an old plan which now new life is insufflated thanks to a new agreement. Both Spain and Morocco will agreed within the year the technical and economic map requirements for the plan. According to the Spanish newspaper drawer Vanguardia precedes it to lay the foundation a necessary step worldly first intercontinental connection. Furthermore the Spanish government must allow it progress with the infrastructure book when the country can the European Union chair in the first six months of 2010. The connection will be built under the street of Gibraltar, the shortest bit sea (39 km) that separates the two continents.
> link: http://www.express.be/business/nl/e...llen-intercontinentale-spoortunnel/101005.htm
> 
> source: express.be



This project is so amaziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig :nuts:


----------



## timo9

*La construction de la Technopole d'Oujda autour du nouveau Terminal II Angad*



> Parmi les 4 projets prioritaires retenus dans le pôle de développement industriel de la région de l’oriental – PDIRO – figurent la zone franche de Béni Nsar dédiée surtout à la logistique du transport et le parc industriel de Salouane dans la province de Nador ainsi que le parc agroalimentaire de Madagh dans la province de Berkane. Mais le projet qui retient le plus d’intérêt n’est autre que la technopole d’Oujda quyi nécessite un investissement de 1,2 milliards de dirhams. Ces projets, déclinaison régionale du plan EMERGENCE effectuée par un groupe de 3 cabinets dont ERNEST & YOUNG, devrait générer un investissement d’environ 25 milliards de dirhams et créer quelques 25.000 emplois directs après la réalisation de la première tranche sur une superficie de 350 hectares et qui sera opérationnelle fin 2010.
> 
> De fait, un protocole d’accord a été signé le vendredi 4 juillet 2008 sous la présidence de SM le Roi Mohammed VI. Cet accord définira les modalités d’établissement du schéma directeur de la technopole, le développement di pôle d’activités ainsi que la mobilisation de l’assiette foncière nécessaire à cette fin.
> 
> Articulée autour d’un *parc industriel*, une *zone logistique* et un espace dédié à diverses *activités tertiaires*, cette technopole a pour but essentiel de créer une offre d’accueil à même d’attirer les gros investissements notamment étrangers et de booster les facteurs compétitifs de la région de l’oriental en phase de devenir, à l’instar de Med Tanger, un véritable pôle économique le MedEst Quant à l’offre industrielle prévue, elle sera axée surtout sur l’*agroalimentaire*, les *énergies renouvelables*, *l’automobile et l’électronique*, l’*artisanat* et la *sous-traitance industrielle* ( industries non polluantes). La formation n’est pas exclue du reste. Un espace sera dédié à la *R & D*.
> 
> Outre ces réalisations, d’autres atouts, atours et avantages favorisent cette technopole. Le projet est situé à vol d’oiseau de l’Europe, au cœur du Maghreb dans une région qui regorge de potentialités encore sous exploitées et que d’importants projets la structurant la rendent plus captive, plus attractive. Au fait, la rocade méditerranéenne, l’autoroute Fès-Oujda, la voie expresse Oujda- Nador, les doubles voix aménagées, l’élargissement de la route nationale Oujda-Figuig et les aménagements portuaires et aéroportuaires notamment l’aéroport Oujda-Angad , certifié ISO 2001, connaît de grands travaux de réhabilitation et d’extension, tous ces infrastructures maritimes aériennes et terrestres permettent d’interconnecter la région ,naguère enclavée et marginalisée, à son environnement national et international aux meilleurs normes de fréquence et de vitesse. Par ailleurs, les secteurs du tourisme et de l’agriculture, en plein essor, sont aussi parmi les principaux moteurs d’appui à toute la stratégie du développement industriel de la région de l’oriental en phase de se positionner en véritable pôle économique, le MedEst.
> 
> Le défi est de taille, l’enjeu est important.


by Mohamed ZERHOUDI Oujdacity.net


----------



## Slaoui

timo9 said:


> by Mohamed ZERHOUDI Oujdacity.net


It's a really good thing for l'oriental !


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*More details about the Gibraltar Chunnel!*

Overvieuw project:
http://www.secegsa.com/eng/telecharger/BROCHURE_EN_Nov07.pdf

Gibraltar Straits tunnel caracteristics
The “tunnel” option currently the Base option of the project, consists of a three-tube infrastructure
excavated under the Strait ‘’sill’’. It is conceived for a railway traffic link (passengers and cargo)
between Moroccan and Spanish railway systems, as well as the transportation of road vehicles
(cars, trucks and buses) on shuttle trains between two terminals, one in Morocco and one in
Spain. This option consists, therefore, on a system of transportation similar to the Channel Tunnel
one, which in fact is a precedent for the Project of Gibraltar Straits Link.

In 1996 a technico-economical formulation for the “tunnel” option was proposed, developed at the
level of Primary Pre-Project. Based on the level of information available at that time, reference
made particularly to geologico-geotechnical conditions and user traffic forecast. This proposal
reached favourable conclusions regarding the technical, economic and financial feasibility,
although with certain reservations with regard to its preliminary nature, specifically the
confirmation of some geological hypotheses and, of course the consolidation of traffic forecasts,
which are currently being updated. 

The main features of the excavated railway tunnel, shown in the annex, can be summarized as follows:









*a. Length: Distance between terminals: 42km. Total length in tunnel: 37.7 km. Length of underwater tunnel: 27.7 km*

b. Longitudinal profile: The layout initially proposed (Layout B0) *ran at -400m below sea level at its deepest point* and had a minimal terrain overburden of 100m which, at the begining, was thought to be flyschs. 

This layout was discarded in view of the first offshore drilling campaign
(Bucentaur 97) which yielded the existence of bioclastic sands in the deepest area of the route on the first 100m of the boreholes and then argilaceous breccia until at least 120m depth. Two alternatives B1 and B2 had been then considered, with respectively 200m and 300m of minimum overburden, keeping the same location of tunnel entries but increasing the slopes. 

The new layouts had to avoid the breccias and especially the sands, but the second offshore drilling campaign (Norskald 98-99) as well as the third one (Kingfisher 05) revealed that the thikness of breccias deposit is important (the borehole 3I of 325m penetration below seabed didn’t reach yet
the contact with flysch bedrock). This gave rise to a new layout P, currently under survey, which goes through the breccias and avoids bioclastic sands.


Initially proposed
Layout B0 Temporarily considered deviations layouts
B1 + B2
Under survey Layout P
Deepest point m - 400 -500 -600 -400 <PF< -500
Maximum water depth, m 300 300 300 300
Minimum terrain overburden, m 100 200 300 120 <CT< 200
Maximum gradient per mil 25 ~30 ~35 25 <p< 30

*c. Cross Section: Consisting of two one-way circular railway galleries (diameter = 7.5m) and a pressurized service/security gallery (diameter = 4.80m) centered between both galleries and connected through transversal conduits at regular intervals (340m).*

d. Connection to networks: Conditions for the connection of the fixed link to north and south networks are asymmetrical. On the Southern side, the tunnel access is located very near a railway and road hub of primary importance, as Tangier, whereas access on the northern side is relatively far from any important hub, which makes construction of important connection
works necessary, in particular rail and road connections, as indicated in annex 

“Connection Works”
Subsequent stages for completion of tunnel
The different stages for the tunnel completion have been laid out for the purpose of making its concession to the private sector more attractive:

a. Phase 0 
(Survey gallery) Construction of the underwater service gallery as a pilot survey gallery. An essential phase from the technical point of view.

b. Phase 1 
(Monotube phase) Construction of the first railway tunnel and its corresponding terminals and the conclusion of the land stretches of the service gallery. This is the start up
phase.

c. Phase 2 
(Bitube phase) Completion, in a long run, of the second railway tunnel and the adjusting of terminals in accordance with the growth of user traffic. It must be remarked that completion by phases is one of the primary reasons which prompted the Joint Committee to choose the basic alternative. In effect, it adapts to the levels of uncertainty inherent to the
Project, both pertaining to the geologic-geotechnical uncertainties and long term traffic forecast, due to the length of time, 30 years or so, for the completion of the second railway tunnel. This phase method may, in short, considerably reduce risks related to the Project and thus encourage the future participation of the private sector. The main functional features of the tunnel, as established in 1996 are:

a. Maximum speed in tunnel: 120km/h for shuttle and ordinary trains, with the possibility of including high speed passenger trains.

b. Length of trip: Run between terminals: 30min. Tunnel time: 25min. Maximum wait: 1hr30min

c. Shuttle trains: In principle two types of train are foreseen: car shuttles for 130 cars and truck shuttles for 18 trucks. Occupants of vehicles, both passengers and drivers, would travel,
initially, in separate wagons.

*d. Annual capacity: (Monotube phase). Private cars: 1,580,000, heavy vehicles: 460,000; car passengers: 4.7 million; rail passengers: 11.2 million.

e. Annual capacity: (Bitube phase) Three times the above capacity.*


More info: (technical details PDF) http://www.secegsa.com/eng/telecharger/Tunnel caracteristics.pdf


----------



## Slaoui

Buyckske Ruben said:


> Overvieuw project:
> http://www.secegsa.com/eng/telecharger/BROCHURE_EN_Nov07.pdf
> 
> Gibraltar Straits tunnel caracteristics
> The “tunnel” option currently the Base option of the project, consists of a three-tube infrastructure
> excavated under the Strait ‘’sill’’. It is conceived for a railway traffic link (passengers and cargo)
> between Moroccan and Spanish railway systems, as well as the transportation of road vehicles
> (cars, trucks and buses) on shuttle trains between two terminals, one in Morocco and one in
> Spain. This option consists, therefore, on a system of transportation similar to the Channel Tunnel
> one, which in fact is a precedent for the Project of Gibraltar Straits Link.
> 
> In 1996 a technico-economical formulation for the “tunnel” option was proposed, developed at the
> level of Primary Pre-Project. Based on the level of information available at that time, reference
> made particularly to geologico-geotechnical conditions and user traffic forecast. This proposal
> reached favourable conclusions regarding the technical, economic and financial feasibility,
> although with certain reservations with regard to its preliminary nature, specifically the
> confirmation of some geological hypotheses and, of course the consolidation of traffic forecasts,
> which are currently being updated.
> 
> The main features of the excavated railway tunnel, shown in the annex, can be summarized as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a. Length: Distance between terminals: 42km. Total length in tunnel: 37.7 km. Length of underwater tunnel: 27.7 km*
> 
> b. Longitudinal profile: The layout initially proposed (Layout B0) *ran at -400m below sea level at its deepest point* and had a minimal terrain overburden of 100m which, at the begining, was thought to be flyschs.
> 
> This layout was discarded in view of the first offshore drilling campaign
> (Bucentaur 97) which yielded the existence of bioclastic sands in the deepest area of the route on the first 100m of the boreholes and then argilaceous breccia until at least 120m depth. Two alternatives B1 and B2 had been then considered, with respectively 200m and 300m of minimum overburden, keeping the same location of tunnel entries but increasing the slopes.
> 
> The new layouts had to avoid the breccias and especially the sands, but the second offshore drilling campaign (Norskald 98-99) as well as the third one (Kingfisher 05) revealed that the thikness of breccias deposit is important (the borehole 3I of 325m penetration below seabed didn’t reach yet
> the contact with flysch bedrock). This gave rise to a new layout P, currently under survey, which goes through the breccias and avoids bioclastic sands.
> 
> 
> Initially proposed
> Layout B0 Temporarily considered deviations layouts
> B1 + B2
> Under survey Layout P
> Deepest point m - 400 -500 -600 -400 <PF< -500
> Maximum water depth, m 300 300 300 300
> Minimum terrain overburden, m 100 200 300 120 <CT< 200
> Maximum gradient per mil 25 ~30 ~35 25 <p< 30
> 
> *c. Cross Section: Consisting of two one-way circular railway galleries (diameter = 7.5m) and a pressurized service/security gallery (diameter = 4.80m) centered between both galleries and connected through transversal conduits at regular intervals (340m).*
> 
> d. Connection to networks: Conditions for the connection of the fixed link to north and south networks are asymmetrical. On the Southern side, the tunnel access is located very near a railway and road hub of primary importance, as Tangier, whereas access on the northern side is relatively far from any important hub, which makes construction of important connection
> works necessary, in particular rail and road connections, as indicated in annex
> 
> “Connection Works”
> Subsequent stages for completion of tunnel
> The different stages for the tunnel completion have been laid out for the purpose of making its concession to the private sector more attractive:
> 
> a. Phase 0
> (Survey gallery) Construction of the underwater service gallery as a pilot survey gallery. An essential phase from the technical point of view.
> 
> b. Phase 1
> (Monotube phase) Construction of the first railway tunnel and its corresponding terminals and the conclusion of the land stretches of the service gallery. This is the start up
> phase.
> 
> c. Phase 2
> (Bitube phase) Completion, in a long run, of the second railway tunnel and the adjusting of terminals in accordance with the growth of user traffic. It must be remarked that completion by phases is one of the primary reasons which prompted the Joint Committee to choose the basic alternative. In effect, it adapts to the levels of uncertainty inherent to the
> Project, both pertaining to the geologic-geotechnical uncertainties and long term traffic forecast, due to the length of time, 30 years or so, for the completion of the second railway tunnel. This phase method may, in short, considerably reduce risks related to the Project and thus encourage the future participation of the private sector. The main functional features of the tunnel, as established in 1996 are:
> 
> a. Maximum speed in tunnel: 120km/h for shuttle and ordinary trains, with the possibility of including high speed passenger trains.
> 
> b. Length of trip: Run between terminals: 30min. Tunnel time: 25min. Maximum wait: 1hr30min
> 
> c. Shuttle trains: In principle two types of train are foreseen: car shuttles for 130 cars and truck shuttles for 18 trucks. Occupants of vehicles, both passengers and drivers, would travel,
> initially, in separate wagons.
> 
> *d. Annual capacity: (Monotube phase). Private cars: 1,580,000, heavy vehicles: 460,000; car passengers: 4.7 million; rail passengers: 11.2 million.
> 
> e. Annual capacity: (Bitube phase) Three times the above capacity.*
> 
> 
> More info: (technical details PDF) http://www.secegsa.com/eng/telecharger/Tunnel caracteristics.pdf



WOOOOW JUST AMAZIIIIIIIIIING !!!


----------



## Slaoui

Hotel 17 fls, SPA, conference center :


----------



## CasaMor

*Tanger Plaza - Tangier*

Name: Tanger Plaza
Place: Tangier

Hotel, Mall etc


























Website:
http://www.tangerplaza.com/

Video:
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=s3xTf-iv0NA


----------



## Slaoui

Really beautiful project for the region !


----------



## Slaoui

*New marina of Salé







*


----------



## Slaoui

*Strategic Partnership between Moroccan Government and Vision3










• Deal worth US$ 1.8 billion

• Project to encourage foreign investment and tourism into Morocco​*


DAVOS, Switzerland 31st January 2009 - Vision3 and the Moroccan government announced today the signing of Letter of Intent (LOI) to develop a US$ 1.8 billion mixed-use health resort over a massive 270 hectare area in Essaouira, Morocco to promote tourism and foreign direct investment. 

Signing the LOI on behalf of the Moroccan government was H.E. Mohammed Boussaid, Minister of Tourism and Handicrafts, and on behalf of the Vision3 alliance Mr. Mohammed Khalil Alsayed, Board Member of Vision3 and Ithmaar Development Company's Chief Executive and Member of the Board. 

The LOI was signed on the sidelines of the ongoing Annual Summit of the World Economic Forum 2009 in Davos. Also present at the signing ceremony were Ithmaar BankIthmaar Bank Chairman Khalid Abdulla-Janahi, high-ranking officials from the Government of the Kingdom of Morocco and senior representatives of the Vision3 alliance. This step would be followed by the signature of a memorandum of understanding.


Following the signing ceremony, H.E. Boussaid welcomed the move and described the LOI as a step in the right direction.

"The signing of the Letter of Intent with Vision3 is a continuation of our discussions over the past few months to develop a mixed-use health resort in the Province of Essaouira," said H.E. Boussaid. "The development will not only help develop the health and wellness sector in the Kingdom of Morocco, but will also help promote health tourism, commercial and residential development sectors in Morocco," he said.

"This strategic initiative will also contribute to further stimulating the national economy through the direct employment of Moroccans," said H.E. Boussaid. "We look forward to working closely with Vision3 towards realizing the full benefit of this project," he said.

Alsayed said the project, in the South of Essaouira, will prove a landmark development and will include health and wellness as an anchor theme with surrounding tourism and other real estate developments. He added that Ithmaar Development Company is signing on behalf of the Vision3 strategic alliance which groups Ithmaar BankIthmaar Bank, Gulf Finance HouseGulf Finance House and Abu Dhabi Investment HouseAbu Dhabi Investment House.

"We are honored to partner with the Government of the Kingdom of Morocco for this prestigious mixed-use development in Essaouira which would also further strengthen the relationship between the Kingdoms of Bahrain and Morocco," said Alsayed. "We are excited about this project which signals our intention to further expand our existing geographical footprint," he said.

"We stand committed to execute this venture in keeping with best-of-breed practices in all aspects of such complex projects - and we bring with us an established track record in similar developments," said Alsayed. "We are confident that our vision for the project would further cement the status of the Medina of Essaouira as a UNESCO world heritage site," he concluded.


----------



## Slaoui

Name: Marina Palace
Place: Tangier
Location: At the boulevard..


Source: *Proclub*


----------



## Slaoui

*Oudaya's tunnel is taking shape..
















*​


----------



## Kwame

Wow, great updates Slaoui! :applause:


----------



## Slaoui

Thanks Kwame


----------



## Slaoui

*U#C Marina Palace in Tangier








*​


----------



## jawad5666

^^ Really great. I hope it will be finally done.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Anfa Place – the first project designed by Foster + Partners to break ground in Morocco!*

13/02/2009
Foster + Partners unveils first development to break ground in Morocco

Anfa Place – the first project designed by Foster + Partners to break ground in Morocco - is revealed today. A luxury mixed use development overlooking the Atlantic Ocean, the scheme extends the city to the coast by creating a thriving new waterfront community to the west of Casablanca.

Containing apartments, offices, shops and a 5-star hotel, the site covers more than 90,000 square metres and is connected to Casablanca’s affluent residential district of Anfa. The development is carved into the cliffside beneath the existing corniche, drawing the city towards the sea with a series of terraced interventions. Pedestrians access the apartments at roof-level, via gardens and bridges, while discreet ramps lead cars to underground parking. An elevated promenade contains a plaza with cafes, restaurants and bars and breaks down the barrier that previously existed between the road and the beach.

Anfa Place extends along the corniche, with a hotel, swimming pool, courtyards and spa facilities at the north eastern tip, while offices and a ‘business club’ – comprising shared conference facilities and office space, a pool and serviced apartments – are accommodated towards the south west. The centre of the development is occupied by seven ‘fingers’ containing 260 private apartments that extend towards the ocean, staggered and oriented to allow those furthest from the beach to have sea views.

Using local materials and simple construction techniques, the design respects the architectural vernacular. The buildings are interspersed with private courtyards and trees, offering natural shade, while protecting against the strong sea breezes. The facades are designed to promote natural ventilation, control solar gain and exploit the cooling properties of thermal mass. The hotel balconies are also shaded by delicate filigree screens for privacy.

Mouzhan Majidi, Chief Executive of Foster + Partners, said: “I am delighted to see construction begin on Anfa Place, our first project in Morocco. The development will create a new waterfront community on an area that had previously been inaccessible, extending the city towards the sea with a sensitive insertion into the coastal landscape.”

link: http://www.fosterandpartners.com/News/368/Default.aspx










Main webpage: http://www.anfaplace.com/



And more tons of info! 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=24187570


----------



## Slaoui

I like this project !


----------



## Slaoui

> *Agadir stadium 45.000 seats U#C*


----------



## Slaoui

*Casablanca : Anfa Place update​*






​


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^

Morocco is booming well!!! Keep up the good work :cheers:!


----------



## Slaoui

Yes, i hope !


----------



## Erolisk

*Rabat Office & Commerce *

*Tingis Towers* (Tangier)


----------



## Slaoui

*Tanger : Hotel Cap Tingis 30 floors*


----------



## Slaoui

*Agadir Tafedna Bay #UC*​
Tafedna Bay is the latest addition to Zenith's extensive buy to let portfolio, situated on Morocco's picturesque west coast. Early bird investors can still benefit from incredible payment terms with a huge 15% discount and only a 15% deposit. Tafedna Bay offers one of the best property investment opportunities of 2008.

With just 3,000 required to reserve your property and a tiny 15% deposit (less reservation) this really is an opportunity not to be missed. For further information please download the development brochure.

This is the only development opportunity in Morocco that can boast such superb payment terms, marina, sporting facilities, hotels and much more.

To find out more about this opportunity why not book a personal consultation or download the brochure below.


----------



## Slaoui

*Rabat-Salé Tramway #UC​*


----------



## Slaoui




----------



## tvfoudres

*Casablanca Marina (Les Escales commercial center) : U.C*


----------



## tvfoudres

*Sofitel Hotel Casablanca: U.C*


----------



## Erolisk

Awesome


----------



## Slaoui

The first project is not "Casablanca marina" but "Les Escales commercial center"


----------



## CasaMor

Ca fait partie de la Marina!


----------



## Tomb Raider

CasaMor said:


> Ca fait partie de la Marina!


Oui, justement, c'est pour cela que j'ai posé la question toute à l'heure, vous êtes bien bien sûr que ça sera à Atlantic Marina ? Là ou c'est entouré du bâche ?


----------



## Slaoui

Tomb Raider said:


> Oui, justement, c'est pour cela que j'ai posé la question toute à l'heure, vous êtes bien bien sûr que ça sera à Atlantic Marina ? Là ou c'est entouré du bâche ?


D'où la presicion ce n'est pas la marina, c'est le centre commercial de la marina ! après les gens vont croire que c'est ça la marina !


----------



## Tomb Raider

Slaoui said:


> D'où la presicion ce n'est pas la marina, c'est le centre commercial de la marina ! après les gens vont croire que c'est ça la marina !


Je ne sais pas trop, ça m'a l'air confus. Mais ce projet en photos m'a l'air trop petit comparé aux longs Kms de la maquette sur la route, peut-être n'y voyons pas tout ?


----------



## Slaoui

Tomb Raider said:


> Je ne sais pas trop, ça m'a l'air confus. Mais ce projet en photos m'a l'air trop petit comparé aux longs Kms de la maquette sur la route, peut-être n'y voyons pas tout ?


Oui oui, c'est bien ce que je pensais, tu confonds la marina et le projet du centre commercial c'est bien ce que je disais !

Ce projet c'est juste le commercial center, pas toute la marina


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

The Moroccan high-speed train is coming to light.



Indeed, in an initial phase, two high-speed lines will be commissioned in 2015:









The first one, north bound, will connect Tangier to Casablanca in early 2013. 
Las October this entailed the signing of an agreement between Morocco and France for the design, construction, operation and maintenance of the Tangier – Kenitra section of the line for a length of 200 km and speed of 320 lm/hr. The cost of the project according to preliminary studies is estimated to be of 20 billion MAD. It will allow travel between the two cities in 2 hr 10 min. instead of the current 5hr 45 min., and handling of a customer flow estimated at 8 million passengers per year. 

The second one, south bound, will connect Marrakech to Casablanca in 1 hr 20 min. by 2015 instead of the current 3 hr 15 min. 
The financial package for the 1st section (Marrakech – Settat 170 km long) is currently being studied. 

With high-speed project in Morocco, ONCFs outlook is expanding, but its ambition is to remain the same and to constantly raise the quality level of services to improve the daily lot of each and everyone.

LINK: http://www.oncf.ma/En/Index.aspx?md=137&rb=624


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Already posted. 



Slaoui said:


> TANGIER - CASABLANCA TGV Duplex Trains 320 km/h
> 
> NAME: TGV MAROCAIN
> LOCATION: Casablanca - Tangier
> NUMBER: 18 SNCF TGV Duplex Trains
> STATUS: PROJECT
> WORKS: Casablanca - Tangier : 2008 - 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schéma Directeur de la Grande Vitesse au Maroc
> 
> C’est dans ce contexte que l’ONCF a mené, en 2005-2006, une étude structurante ayant conduit à l’élaboration d’un schéma directeur pour le développement d’un réseau ferré de lignes pour Trains à Grande Vitesse au Maroc (TGVM).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ce schéma directeur prévoit la construction d’un réseau de 1500 km devant relier à l’horizon 2030 :
> 
> Tanger à Agadir via Rabat, Casablanca, Marrakech et Essaouira en moins de 4 heures (Ligne Atlantique),
> Casablanca à Oujda via Méknes, Fés en moins de 3 heures (Ligne Maghrébine).
> 
> 1ère étape du projet de la Grande Vitesse au Maroc
> 
> Aujourd’hui, le TGV marocain se précise.
> 
> En effet, et dans une 1ère phase, ce sont deux lignes à Grande vitesse qui seront mises en service :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La première, vers le nord, reliera Tanger à Casablanca en 2013.
> Elle a fait l’objet en octobre dernier d’un protocole d’accord entre le Maroc et la France qui porte sur la conception, la construction, l’exploitation et l’entretien de la nouvelle ligne à Grande Vitesse Tanger - Casablanca dont 200 km entre Tanger et Kénitra à 320 km/h. Le coût du projet selon des études préliminaires est estimé à 20 milliards de dhs. Il permettra d’effectuer le trajet entre les 2 métropoles en 2h10 mn au lieu de 5h 45mn actuellement et drainera un flux de clientèle estimé à 8 millions de passagers par an.
> 
> La seconde, vers le sud, reliera Marrakech à Casablanca en 1h20 au lieu de 3h15 actuellement.
> Le montage financier de la 1ère section (Marrakech – Settat d’une longueur de 170 km) est en cours de réflexion.
> 
> site : http://www.oncf.ma/Fr/index.aspx?md=76&rb=384
> 
> Next Projects :
> 
> 2: Casablanca - Marrakech
> 3: Casablanca - Fez
> 4: Fez - Oujda
> 5: Marrakech - Agadir



Amazing boom in Marocco! If the link between Marocco and Spain will realised it will be a revolution!


----------



## Slaoui

Yes, i'm impressed ! We are the china of africa !


----------



## dashalvin

Nice architecture. Where in those photos above is the Les Escales Center, is it the whole rendering? Thanks.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Large names fight for theatre Casablanca.*

27-3-2009 

Casablanca a question for the design of a new theatre to the square Mohammed has written out V. For the question to be five renowned architects invited: 

Zaha Hadid, 
Frank Gehry, 
Francine Houben of Mecanoo architects, 
Brake cabbage hare of GRANNY and the French architect Christian the Portzamparc. 

Theatre recommendation e.g. organises with the office PRC the question for the city. The laureate early June is confessed made. 

The theatre gets a large and small room and some repetitieruimtes. In the large room with 1800 are based on musicals and large shows are programmed, but also symphonic concerts. The small room 700 is based on and will be used for stage, dancing and experimental theatre. The stage of the small room is use separate as vlakkevloerzaal. 

Plans rose then there to build a theatre in Casablanca a considerable delegation in the Netherlands on a visit have been and became several theatres and concert rooms visited. In Amsterdam the Stadsschouwburg, the music bldg. to t IJ, royal theatre Carré and the music theatre, outside Amsterdam among others the Schouwburg Almere and theatre the mirror in Zwolle. 

Except the theatre the winning architect also the square will form Mohammed V again. Component is also the construction of a large car park under the square and the architecture reduction of the bldg. around the square.




Source: theatre recommendation e.g.

:banana: :banana: :banana:

:cheers:


----------



## Erolisk

Thanx:cheers:


----------



## abha.elb

Slaoui said:


> *Tanger : Hotel Cap Tingis 30 floors*


well that's a tower!!!


----------



## jawad5666

^^ I hope they'll build more towers near this in the futur


----------



## abha.elb

yepe i hope soo becuz one tower is way to be enough (i hope that they built something like this in casabllanca cuz we need it)


----------



## Slaoui

There is a lot of beautiful projects in Tanger ! :cheers:


----------



## Slaoui

*Bouregreg Séquence 3 - « Kasbat abi Raqraq » *​
La séquence 3 tient compte de la proximité du site historique du Chellah. Le projet prévoit en premier plan un lac avec une île sur laquelle est envisagé la construction d'un équipement culturel d'importance.
La plaine sera conservée, l'urbanisation limitée et intégrée à la nature. Une vaste zone est réservée aux sports et aux loisirs.
La zone urbanisée appelée « ville de la nature » comprendra trois quartiers lotis d'immeubles peu élevés, reliés par des mails et des coulées vertes.


----------



## Slaoui

*Bouregreg Séquence 3 - « Kasbat abi Raqraq » *​
La séquence 3 tient compte de la proximité du site historique du Chellah. Le projet prévoit en premier plan un lac avec une île sur laquelle est envisagé la construction d'un équipement culturel d'importance.
La plaine sera conservée, l'urbanisation limitée et intégrée à la nature. Une vaste zone est réservée aux sports et aux loisirs.
La zone urbanisée appelée « ville de la nature » comprendra trois quartiers lotis d'immeubles peu élevés, reliés par des mails et des coulées vertes.

SUPERFICIE* : 410 ha 

La magnifique projet du cabinet Reichen et robet & associés : http://www.reichen-robert.fr/


----------



## Tounsi

magnifique !!!! est-ce que c'est une proposition ou bien ca va remplacer le projet Amwaj de Sama


----------



## Erolisk

*
Hay Riad Center #UC*



Tounsi;c'est un projet à part je sais pas si la construction a debuté


----------



## Slaoui

Il y a différentes séquences pour l'immensen projet de la vallée du Bouregreg, Amwaj est un autre projet !


----------



## mansouros

Mashallah. This thread is full of artistic integrity.

Does anyone know whos the main(or the poplular) player in constructing all these projects? The architecture company that is?


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Morocco is busy working! Doiing a great run the last years!


----------



## Rifi_from_belgium

*Nador & Alhoceima????*

So many projects, and no one is for alhoceima or Nador! Why??

The Riffis are the richest in morocco, but there is no infrastructure to invest in great projects. 

why this boycot??? 

WE ARE ALSO MOROCCANS, AND WE WANT ALSO OUR RIGHTS!

Morocco is worth nothing without THE RIF AND THE RIFFIS


----------



## Abdelkarim

Rifi_from_belgium said:


> So many projects, and no one is for alhoceima or Nador! Why??
> 
> The Riffis are the richest in morocco, but there is no infrastructure to invest in great projects.
> 
> why this boycot???
> 
> WE ARE ALSO MOROCCANS, AND WE WANT ALSO OUR RIGHTS!
> 
> Morocco is worth nothing without THE RIF AND THE RIFFIS


You have right Morocco is nothing without the Rif and the Sahara

The Riffies invest each year a lot of money on there vacation in the Rif,

but where is the money??

all the money goes to Casablanca & Rabat :bash:

The money of the fosfat where is that?

All to Casablanca and Rabat
It's a shame to see all these projectshno:


----------



## Tounsi

Abdelkarim said:


> You have right Morocco is nothing without the Rif and the Sahara
> 
> The Riffies invest each year a lot of money on there vacation in the Rif,
> 
> but where is the money??
> 
> all the money goes to Casablanca & Rabat :bash:
> 
> The money of the fosfat where is that?
> 
> All to Casablanca and Rabat
> It's a shame to see all these projectshno:


They have to start somewhere don't they^^^^ and there is a demand for Casa the North and rabat ... the rest of the country does'nt have the infrastructure nor the demand for such projects


----------



## Abdelkarim

Tounsi said:


> They have to start somewhere don't they^^^^ and there is a demand for Casa the North and rabat ... the rest of the country does'nt have the infrastructure nor the demand for such projects


because Casablanca and Rabat have the infrastructure, the rest of the country don' t need money?:bash:
Your vision is so wrong, the Rif and the Sahara are also Morocco.
There is a lot of Unemployment, the infrastructure is bad.
Why??


----------



## Slaoui

*Moulay El Hassan Bridge | 1200m L | 12,8 m high | #U-C* 



>


----------



## aaabbbccc

do not forget marrakech too has alot of huge projects and attention 
as well as tanger


----------



## Obidos

Il y a des projets magnifiques au Maroc, Félicitations. J'aime presque tous. La seule chose, même si j'aime les projets, c'est qu'à Marrakesh tout est marron-orange-terre, toujours la même couleur. Je sais que c'est la couleur traditionnelle de la ville, mais des fois c'est bien quelque chose un peu differente. 
Mais en tout, genial Maroc.
J'espére que la liason Espagne-Maroc sera vraie un jour, malhereusement maintentant avec la crise en Espagne et partout cela peut être delayé... 
Merci Slaoui pour tes efforts


----------



## Tounsi

Abdelkarim said:


> because Casablanca and Rabat have the infrastructure, the rest of the country don' t need money?:bash:
> Your vision is so wrong, the Rif and the Sahara are also Morocco.
> There is a lot of Unemployment, the infrastructure is bad.
> Why??



I never said that ...in order to built such project you first need the basic infrastructures that unfortunatly does not exist yet in the areas that we are refferring too i m not saying that it is a good thing not at all..it s just a fact sad but true ^^


----------



## Slaoui

*New Hospital of Oujda








*​


----------



## Erolisk

Agadir stadium [U/C] 450000 seats























































_ Desert life_​


----------



## Erolisk

Sindibad Parc















[/QUOTE]

















Credit du maroc tower and commercial center






















































by redalinho & sofiane​


----------



## Erolisk

TETOUAN |Golf Paradise resort | # project

Period:2012





































































































Redalinho​


----------



## El Divino Porquerizo

Why should he? Everybody has insulted him ('racist' etc) for saying something which makes a lot of sense. Morocco shouldn't try to be something which is not. I live in Morocco because Morocco is a country where you can still feel the spirit of nature and earth in the streets, where 'the sublime walks alive in the streets' as the painter Delacroix pointed out. A country where it is still possible to live a human life. Now everything's going to hell because some idiots think that 'developing' means destroying everything and erasing all spirituality from Earth for the benefit of a few Real Estate companies. I am from Spain and my country used to be a lovely place; now it is 'developed' the European way -which basically means that it is shit. Transgenic food, outrageous prices, freedom only to do stupid things, no traditions, nothing but superficiality and suposed to be modernity. It is sad to see that Morocco is going down the same way. If Western culture is so superior I don't understand why when one goes into a Western bus one only finds sad and worried faces...in Morocco people is perhaps poor (i mean they don't have a lot of money) but they are laughing all the time. We have been sold the idea that happiness is having money and stupid things, and we sold our souls to banks and McDonalds, in the West. It is horrible to see that the whole Africa, which is probably one of the few REAL places left in the world, is going to follow the same road. Sad to see an idiot saying 'Yes, please Africa, develop, develop' because a massive building is going to be erected. It is not Africa which should develop the Western way, it is the West which should learn from Africa and go back to a more spiritual, natural, and happy way of life.


----------



## Tetwani

El Divino Porquerizo said:


> Why should he? Everybody has insulted him ('racist' etc) for saying something which makes a lot of sense. Morocco shouldn't try to be something which is not. I live in Morocco because Morocco is a country where you can still feel the spirit of nature and earth in the streets, where 'the sublime walks alive in the streets' as the painter Delacroix pointed out. A country where it is still possible to live a human life. Now everything's going to hell because some idiots think that 'developing' means destroying everything and erasing all spirituality from Earth for the benefit of a few Real Estate companies. I am from Spain and my country used to be a lovely place; now it is 'developed' the European way -which basically means that it is shit. Transgenic food, outrageous prices, freedom only to do stupid things, no traditions, nothing but superficiality and suposed to be modernity. It is sad to see that Morocco is going down the same way. If Western culture is so superior I don't understand why when one goes into a Western bus one only finds sad and worried faces...in Morocco people is perhaps poor (i mean they don't have a lot of money) but they are laughing all the time. We have been sold the idea that happiness is having money and stupid things, and we sold our souls to banks and McDonalds, in the West. It is horrible to see that the whole Africa, which is probably one of the few REAL places left in the world, is going to follow the same road. Sad to see an idiot saying 'Yes, please Africa, develop, develop' because a massive building is going to be erected. It is not Africa which should develop the Western way, it is the West which should learn from Africa and go back to a more spiritual, natural, and happy way of life.


I agree with you!

But I want money for my people, education, electricity, water...
I don't want the same developmement as in Europe (Consumerism) but an intelligent developpement, sadly Hollywood is a good seller


----------



## Desertlife

El Divino Porquerizo said:


> Why should he? Everybody has insulted him ('racist' etc) for saying something which makes a lot of sense. Morocco shouldn't try to be something which is not. I live in Morocco because Morocco is a country where you can still feel the spirit of nature and earth in the streets, where 'the sublime walks alive in the streets' as the painter Delacroix pointed out. A country where it is still possible to live a human life. Now everything's going to hell because some idiots think that 'developing' means destroying everything and erasing all spirituality from Earth for the benefit of a few Real Estate companies. I am from Spain and my country used to be a lovely place; now it is 'developed' the European way -which basically means that it is shit. Transgenic food, outrageous prices, freedom only to do stupid things, no traditions, nothing but superficiality and suposed to be modernity. It is sad to see that Morocco is going down the same way. If Western culture is so superior I don't understand why when one goes into a Western bus one only finds sad and worried faces...in Morocco people is perhaps poor (i mean they don't have a lot of money) but they are laughing all the time. We have been sold the idea that happiness is having money and stupid things, and we sold our souls to banks and McDonalds, in the West. It is horrible to see that the whole Africa, which is probably one of the few REAL places left in the world, is going to follow the same road. Sad to see an idiot saying 'Yes, please Africa, develop, develop' because a massive building is going to be erected. It is not Africa which should develop the Western way, it is the West which should learn from Africa and go back to a more spiritual, natural, and happy way of life.


God bless you man

<<Transgenic food, outrageous prices, freedom only to do stupid things, no traditions, nothing but superficiality and suposed to be modernity<<

<<We have been sold the idea that happiness is having money and stupid things, and we sold our souls to banks and McDonalds, in the West<<
It is this kind of the things that made me pack my stuff and head toward my lovely country Morocco..I never regret it.


----------



## marocco

More..


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Giant investments in North Africa!*

*North Africa: Proposed 50 Billion Pounds Solar Project to Power Europe.*

16 March 2009









link picture: http://www.desertec.org/en/news/

Solar farms in the Sahara could provide the whole of Europe's energy needs, according to scientists at the European Commission's Institute for Energy.

In what could be a 50 billion pounds multiple government investment over the next ten years, these solar farms could produce electricity either through photovoltaic cells or by turning water to steam by focusing the sun's rays with mirrors.

The investment would also make the Sahara attractive for private investors in coming years.

With a solar farm the size of Ireland, Europe could receive 20% of its energy from renewable sources by 2020. The Institute's scientists envision that 100GW could be generated by 2050, which is more than the combined electricity output from all sources in the UK.

*Trials of concentrated solar power for sources of European electricity will be planned for Egypt, Morocco, Algeria and Dubai, with alternatives in Libya and Tunisia.*

Solar farms in North Africa would make fossils fuels less relevant, as well as make Europe less dependent on Russia and the Middle East for energy.

link artikel: http://allafrica.com/stories/200904090791.html


----------



## Huti

could it get done?


----------



## apocalypse 2012

El Divino Porquerizo said:


> Why should he? Everybody has insulted him ('racist' etc) for saying something which makes a lot of sense. Morocco shouldn't try to be something which is not. I live in Morocco because Morocco is a country where you can still feel the spirit of nature and earth in the streets, where 'the sublime walks alive in the streets' as the painter Delacroix pointed out. A country where it is still possible to live a human life. Now everything's going to hell because some idiots think that 'developing' means destroying everything and erasing all spirituality from Earth for the benefit of a few Real Estate companies. I am from Spain and my country used to be a lovely place; now it is 'developed' the European way -which basically means that it is shit. Transgenic food, outrageous prices, freedom only to do stupid things, no traditions, nothing but superficiality and suposed to be modernity. It is sad to see that Morocco is going down the same way. If Western culture is so superior I don't understand why when one goes into a Western bus one only finds sad and worried faces...in Morocco people is perhaps poor (i mean they don't have a lot of money) but they are laughing all the time. We have been sold the idea that happiness is having money and stupid things, and we sold our souls to banks and McDonalds, in the West. It is horrible to see that the whole Africa, which is probably one of the few REAL places left in the world, is going to follow the same road. Sad to see an idiot saying 'Yes, please Africa, develop, develop' because a massive building is going to be erected. It is not Africa which should develop the Western way, it is the West which should learn from Africa and go back to a more spiritual, natural, and happy way of life.


i agree with your analysis to some extend but if you look at spain which is supposed to have evolved so much in comparison to what spain use to be in early 80 and 70s 60s despite of the huge subsidies spain has been relying on for the last 30 years from the EU, spanish people are still very poor in comparison to the western EU STANDARDS where unemployement is extremly high and local spaniards still wait for the foreign tourist to serve him/her in order to earn some money and be able to survive what i m trying to say despite of the modernity spain has achieved which it did not have 20 or 30 years ago, spain is still relying massively on tourism and the tips of tourists SAD BUT TRUE and i hope morocco does not go in the same foot steps cause not only you have achieved so little in terms of peoples wealth but your massive tourisme influx has harmed badely your ecology and has put a huge strain on the water which you have a huge shoratge of, concidering the spainsh land is quite arid and dry even worst the last ten years due to lack of rain.


----------



## Mohamed80

Does anyone know if some of these projects has been cancelled due to the economic crisis?


----------



## Mohamed80

El Divino Porquerizo said:


> Why should he? Everybody has insulted him ('racist' etc) for saying something which makes a lot of sense. Morocco shouldn't try to be something which is not. I live in Morocco because Morocco is a country where you can still feel the spirit of nature and earth in the streets, where 'the sublime walks alive in the streets' as the painter Delacroix pointed out. A country where it is still possible to live a human life. Now everything's going to hell because some idiots think that 'developing' means destroying everything and erasing all spirituality from Earth for the benefit of a few Real Estate companies. I am from Spain and my country used to be a lovely place; now it is 'developed' the European way -which basically means that it is shit. Transgenic food, outrageous prices, freedom only to do stupid things, no traditions, nothing but superficiality and suposed to be modernity. It is sad to see that Morocco is going down the same way. If Western culture is so superior I don't understand why when one goes into a Western bus one only finds sad and worried faces...in Morocco people is perhaps poor (i mean they don't have a lot of money) but they are laughing all the time. We have been sold the idea that happiness is having money and stupid things, and we sold our souls to banks and McDonalds, in the West. It is horrible to see that the whole Africa, which is probably one of the few REAL places left in the world, is going to follow the same road. Sad to see an idiot saying 'Yes, please Africa, develop, develop' because a massive building is going to be erected. It is not Africa which should develop the Western way, it is the West which should learn from Africa and go back to a more spiritual, natural, and happy way of life.


But don't you think that Moroccans also deserve a live without poverty? I am very happy with these projects, and I am not worried that Morocco will lose its spirit. 
By the way, you are from Spain, were in Morocco do you live and what do you do for a living? (Asking because I am preparing to go back to Morocco)


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Huti said:


> could it get done?


*Siemens, Deutsche Bank, RWE and E.on ready to invest in ambitious plan to power Europe with clean electricity from Africa !!!* 


_The Desertec project aims to build solar power plants in several locations in north Africa. Jeworrek said the "most important criteria" was that the locations were "situated in politically stable lands". *Morocco, as well as Libya and Algeria have been cited as potential sites*, where land is also cheap._



link: http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2009/jun/16/solar-power-europe-africa



:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:



:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Mohamed80

By the way, does anyone know more about Sindibad parc, is it going to be renovated? When ready?

I also am trying to find more information on plans for a new Zoo, if anyone knows anything plz tell me.


----------



## cuica77

Don't understand this mega-solar project!!!
The future is localized energy production, not to ocuppy vast areas in mega-construction!!!
The same thing over and over, a handful of companies want to gain control of the energy supplies...


----------



## Mister79

Nador tourisme project Atalayoun launched:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

--------------------


----------



## Spainiswonderful

*MOROCCO IS BEAUTIFUL*

Hola everybody! I just joined the forums and I am amazed by its fantastic and huge content.  I am planning to retire in Morocco (maybe Tangiers) and while doing a search on Google I was so lucky to find this thread and site.
It seems that Slaoui, CasaMor and Karim Aboussir didn´t understand Slavic Warrior when he wrote: " I'm not a big fan. It's Morocco, it shouldn't try to be something it's not." My English is not the best thing I can offer but I am sure Slavic Warrior was not meaning Morocco when he wrote that he is not a big fan but referring only to the urban projects. El Divino Porquerizo (love that nick :nuts: ) in his message explained it very well and I totally agree with his text. I think I am maybe too nostalgic of the Spain I lived when I was young but I still love my country even if sometimes I just can´t stand so many things and behaviours.
Thank you so much Slaoui for all your hard work on the forums with so many good contributions and of course my gratitude goes also to the rest of the members that keep this site so interesting and growing.


----------



## [MAROC-1]

Erolisk said:


> *
> Hay Riad Center #UC*
> 
> 
> 
> Tounsi;c'est un projet à part je sais pas si la construction a debuté


hey i was just wondering.. is this city in Morocco? or Tunisia??^^


----------



## madao

Morocco 

This new Neighberhood is under construction in Rabat Hay Riad


----------



## Tetwani

Spainiswonderful said:


> Hola everybody! I just joined the forums and I am amazed by its fantastic and huge content.  I am planning to retire in Morocco (maybe Tangiers) and while doing a search on Google I was so lucky to find this thread and site.
> It seems that Slaoui, CasaMor and Karim Aboussir didn´t understand Slavic Warrior when he wrote: " I'm not a big fan. It's Morocco, it shouldn't try to be something it's not." My English is not the best thing I can offer but I am sure Slavic Warrior was not meaning Morocco when he wrote that he is not a big fan but referring only to the urban projects. El Divino Porquerizo (love that nick :nuts: ) in his message explained it very well and I totally agree with his text. I think I am maybe too nostalgic of the Spain I lived when I was young but I still love my country even if sometimes I just can´t stand so many things and behaviours.
> Thank you so much Slaoui for all your hard work on the forums with so many good contributions and of course my gratitude goes also to the rest of the members that keep this site so interesting and growing.


Hola!

I love spain as well. Welcome to SSC
Enjoy


----------



## [MAROC-1]

madao said:


> Morocco
> 
> This new Neighberhood is under construction in Rabat Hay Riad


haha Ohh thank god... For a little while i thought it was a tunisian projet 

haha thanx for the info buddy:banana:


----------



## Spainiswonderful

*EQUAL CHANCES TO ALL, IT IS TIME TO JOIN HANDS!!!*

Thank you Tetwani for your welcome! ¿PAZ Y AMOR? :cheers: It seems that we are both very much concerned about peace. Yes, peace is love but sadly peace in this modern world seems to be impossible and far from reality and unfortunately it seems almost impossible that one day the world will have complete harmony and peace with all the Humanity living with tranquility. Growing tensions between developped and developping countries, no solution for old problems, widening gap between RICH & POOR and increasing number of people living BELOW poverty lines are very SERIOUS problems, which I think are the main threats to global peace but ironically there is no conflict in the World, which cannot be solved :nuts: Peace should be the main concern of every sensible man! I am all for it and I am sure almost ALL the people around the globe share the same feeling


----------



## Radu_Gabri3l

*Any updates on Morocco Mall ?*

:hi::hi::hi:

Hello everybody ; nice projects you have here in " Maroc " how we call in my country; I am from Romania 

you have any uptdates on Morocco Mall ? also who is the construction company and any other detailes ?? have they started to build this 






Slaoui said:


> *Morocco Mall biggest mall in north africa /* *Casablanca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AL AMINE INVESTISSEMENT
> 
> Located on a 10-hectare site outside of the country’s most famous city, the new Morocco Mall will be accessible from five entry points along a major thoroughfare in suburban Casablanca. With panoramic views from five sets of lifts, twelve escalators and four travellators, the 200,000-square metre building will be a vaulted sky dome of shops, piazzas and open spaces. The mall’s biggest attraction is an IMAX movie theatre and 3-D spa, but will also attract tourists from far and wide thanks to an aquapark, kids parks, an organic garden, a skating rink and an art space dedicated to Moroccan handicrafts. In addition to 200 shops with over 70,000 square metres of GLA, the shopping centre includes a hypermarket, a food court with a sea view and approximately forty restaurants. D.I. was responsible for all conceptual, schematic and detailed design including tender documents and construction review.
> 
> http://www.di-global.com/home.aspx?t=1


----------



## abha.elb

Radu_Gabri3l said:


> :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> Hello everybody ; nice projects you have here in " Maroc " how we call in my country; I am from Romania
> 
> you have any uptdates on Morocco Mall ? also who is the construction company and any other detailes ?? have they started to build this?


hey gabriel!! nice to see foreigner people interrested in morocco's thread 
well i'm gonna answer you last question: of course they stared since october 2008 i guess i'm not sure, all i can tell u that i believe it will be open on june 2010 as the company said. i dunno what's the name of the company i think it's SGTM.
you can check this link for more infos:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=528592&page=15


----------



## Marokino

:cheers2::applause::drool::banana2:mg:


Daano said:


> *Al-Futtaim to develop major Festival City project in Morocco*
> 
> Posted: Sun June 14, 2009 11:55 am
> 
> 
> MOROCCO. Al-Futtaim Capital of Dubai announced today it is in the final stages of acquiring a 7 million square metre plot of land in Bouznika, Morocco, to develop a master-planned community encompassing a mix of residential, retail and leisure facilities.
> 
> This will be Al-Futtaim’s third large scale mixed use project in the region following the success of Dubai Festival City and Cairo Festival City.
> 
> *Once the master plan is finalised, the Dubai-based conglomerate will seek the relevant governmental approvals before officially launching the project next year.*
> 
> The project is located half way between the capital city of Rabat and Casablanca, the country’s business hub, with a 5.5 kilometre frontage on the busiest highway of the country that connects the two cities.
> http://www.bi-me.com/main.php?id=37853&t=1


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Marokino said:


> :cheers:Amazig projects! hope they all become reality. Morocco is indeed rising.:banana:


What can i say its really amazing! I hope one day that the Marocco-Spain tunnel or Gibraltar tunnel will be finished. It will give Marocco a boost ! From Brussels or Paris in +/-4 hours  :cheers: .


----------



## Marokino

Buyckske Ruben said:


> What can i say its really amazing! I hope one day that the Marocco-Spain tunnel or Gibraltar tunnel will be finished. It will give Marocco a boost ! From Brussels or Paris in +/-4 hours  :cheers: .


Yes, 100 % wright !:cheers:


----------



## Slaoui

*Technopolis Rabat-Salé #UC​*


----------



## Slaoui

*Bouznika | Bahia Golf Beach | #U-C ‎​*











































Sales office



New road 



​


----------



## Slaoui

*Maroc Telecom Headquarters 20 floors #UC*


----------



## Slaoui

*Highway Marrakech - Agadir 240Km 

1 tunnel & 13 viaducs

completion date : 2010​*


----------



## Slaoui

*Casablanca Aiport new terminal 1


























*


----------



## brisavoine

Buyckske Ruben said:


> I hope one day that the Marocco-Spain tunnel or Gibraltar tunnel will be finished. It will give Marocco a boost ! From Brussels or Paris in +/-4 hours


Right now it's already just 2 hours by plane from Paris. 

No need to spend gazillion of money for an oversized project that is not really needed. Morocco has more pressing needs. Areas where their money would be better invested.


----------



## Gölem II

brisavoine said:


> Right now it's already just 2 hours by plane from Paris.
> 
> No need to spend gazillion of money for an oversized project that is not really needed. Morocco has more pressing needs. Areas where their money would be better invested.


But airports use to be far from the cities, and you have to move there and stay at least 2 hours before, then half more hour moving on the airport roads, etc..,, at least 5 or 6 hours of 'travel', train stations are in the center of cities and you arrive and take the train directly


----------



## brisavoine

^^A TGV between Paris and Casablanca with a tunnel under the Straight of Gibraltar would take at least 6 hours. Plane will always be shorter (3 hours by plane). Same for links with the rest of the European Blue Banana.


----------



## Galandar

Very big and great developments! Magreeb countries are doing really well, respect!


----------



## Slaoui

*Casablanca Galearia luxury retail | #UC 2011







*


----------



## moroccorocks

oh my!! the best project is of course "festival city" i really hope that it'll be realized...morocco inshalah in the near future will be just stuning 
PS: i live in hay riad and maroc telecome headquarters took ages to have just 4 floors i don't think that it'll be finished by the end of 2010 maybe 2012 but certainly not 2010!!


----------



## VubStudent

Galandar said:


> Very big and great developments! Magreeb countries are doing really well, respect!


A few fancy buildings doesn't mean a whole country is doing good.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Go Marocco... GO GO GO !!!

 :cheers:


Very nice progress in the country.


----------



## Muttie

VubStudent said:


> A few fancy buildings doesn't mean a whole country is doing good.


Luckely its not just "a few fancy buildings" but its infrastructure development on a very very very large scale.


----------



## VubStudent

Muttie said:


> Luckely its not just "a few fancy buildings" but its infrastructure development on a very very very large scale.


I hope so, cause it is needed.


----------



## Slaoui

Buyckske Ruben said:


> Go Marocco... GO GO GO !!!
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> 
> Very nice progress in the country.


Thanks Buyckske :cheers:



Muttie said:


> Luckely its not just "a few fancy buildings" but its infrastructure development on a very very very large scale.


Yep, Morocco is booming : highways, expressways, roads, airports, trams, buildings, social housing, cutural building, shopping malls, hypermarkets, health center/CHU etc...

whitout oil & gas... :banana:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm

Slaoui said:


> Thanks Buyckske :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Morocco is booming : highways, expressways, roads, airports, trams, buildings, social housing, cutural building, shopping malls, hypermarkets, health center/CHU etc...
> 
> whitout oil & gas... :banana:


Do not have oil & gas,in my opinion is not a condition "sine qua non" by which a country can't develope itself.In fact,in the great mayority of cases the main European powers don't have this kind of energy reserves for example.

Anyway,congratulations for all the advances got by Morocco in the last years..


----------



## best kingdom

Go morocco


----------



## elkharrazi

vamos adelanti que estamos creciendo


----------



## Slaoui

*Tramway Rabat-Salé 2 lines 20Km​*
First delivery :


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Wow... Marocco is amazing !!! Hopefully they extend the tramrail network  :banana: .


----------



## best kingdom

the trams are very modern and I like


----------



## Slaoui

> Tramway Rabat-Salé 2 lines 20Km


as you can read here, it's for Rabat :cheers:


----------



## Desertlife

*Casablanca stadium
*


----------



## xRyan

Joli le design du stade 
Encore faut-il qu'il voit le jour.


----------



## Slaoui

*Casablanca | Cheikh Zaid Hospital | U#C*

The biggest and most modern hospital of north africa


----------



## Daano

Slaoui said:


> *Casablanca | Cheikh Zaid Hospital | U#C*
> 
> The biggest and most modern hospital of north africa


You're pic's dont work


----------



## Daano

New trams of Rabat:


----------



## dakhla

Morocco Goes Solar - $9 billion Green energy project by 2020 
By David Morgan 
28/03/2010

Morocco is planning to use the latest solar energy technology to build a large solar energy project. Estimated at a cost of $9 billion, the project is expected to produce 38% of the country’s power by the year 2020. 

Moroccan officials stress that the country possesses a number of clear advantages that should ensure that the project's ambitious goals are achieved, including 5 kWh per square metre per day of solar radiation and 3,000 hours of sunshine per year.

The benefits of tapping sunlight for power are multiple: not only will turning to this “green” form of energy enable the country to reduce its dependence on foreign supplies of energy for its essential needs, but it will also assist in preserving the environment and help foster economic development and diversification. 

The project consists of five power generation sites to produce 2000 MW of electricity, with a combined surface area of 10,000 hectares, in Ouarzazate, Ain Bni Mathar, Foum Al Oued, Boujdour and Sebkhat Tah. 

"This is a bold but realistic project. We will guarantee all the technical and financial resources to make it succeed," the country’s Energy Minister Amina Benkhadra said when the project was officially launched at a high-level ceremony in Morocco last November.

The minister stressed that foreign energy operators would be involved in the project.

"We look for the most sophisticated technology available in the world to use for this project."

The first station is expected to become operational by 2015. For the project, Morocco is mobilising multiple financing sources and partners, from private and public sectors, as well as from the international community.

Ali Fassi Fihri, the Chairman of ONE, Morocco's power utility, said the project would make the country a pioneer in renewable energy generation. "The project would add in terms of power generation the equivalent of the current electricity consumption of the country's commercial capital Casablanca," Fihri added.

“This project will help Morocco reduce its greenhouse gas emissions by 3.7 million tonnes of CO2. This will help us play our role in mitigation of climate change," stressed Said Mouline, the director of Morocco’s Centre for Renewable Energy Development.

"Clean energy projects such as this will create many new jobs in the areas selected for the solar plants as well as boost the country's scientific expertise in the field of solar energy," Mouline added.

Morocco is the only North African country with no oil production of its own and eager to develop renewable energy sources to cut its oil and gas imports.

Among potential partners, Morocco has already secured agreement with the World Bank, the European Commission, and Germany. During a visit to Berlin in January, the Chief Executive of the Moroccan Agency for Solar Energy Mustapha Bakkoury held talks with officials from Germany’s development bank KfW about investing in the pioneering project.

At the same time, European firms, both private and public, are considering hundreds of billions worth of solar energy projects in North Africa, including Morocco - with a transmission network linked to Europe under the Mediterranean - to supply electricity to Europe, as part of the EU commitment to reduce GHG.

The Desertec Initiative, a coalition of 13 energy and technology companies, has held talks with Morocco over the possibility of constructing Desertec’s first renewable energy project in the country.

The Desertec Initiative was launched in 2009 with the intention of bringing together firms with experience in power generation, to build a series of concentrated solar power (CSP), photovoltaic (PV) and wind projects in the Middle East and North Africa region.

Morocco is joined by many other Arab countries, for example Algeria, Qatar, Tunisia and Saudi Arabia, in launching ambitious solar energy generation plans. Several countries have shown great interest in similar projects or have announced their intention to build solar plants soon. 

Furthermore, many countries in the region, such as Jordan, Syria and Tunisia, are encouraging domestic solar heating systems, providing loans and incentives. Some Arab countries are also now investing in the manufacture of solar panels.

Morocco already has several renewable energy projects in operation. For example, a windmill farm near the northern city of Tangiers produces 140MW of electricity and another near Tarfaya on the southwestern coast of the country is scheduled begin working in 2011 to produce 300MW.

Solar panels are also now bringing electricity to some of the country’s more remote rural areas where many traditionally built houses have never had access to electricity before. This is largely because they are located too far away from utility poles of the National Electricity Company in Morocco. It was previously seen as unprofitable to connect the remote areas to the power network. However, the electricity company has started to install solar panels in these country homes.

Adopting solar energy and investing in attempts to develop other renewable options brings with it additional benefits in that it helps enhance a country’s image as environmentally friendly. 

As Morocco’s Finance Minister Salaheddine Mezouar has said, "The project sends a very clear message in the current situation, which is dominated by the need to face up to the challenges of climate change." The minister added that "Morocco is determined to protect the environment in all its future projects."

Global Arab Network


----------



## Slaoui

*Al Boustane Area | Rabat | U#C*



















http://www.atelierslion.com/


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

elkharrazi said:


> vamos adelanti que estamos creciendo


que estamos creciendo dices ? A mi me asombra este tipo de reflejos.mejor que te callas porque al hablar , cuentas muy mal los chistes..


----------



## Tetwani

donquichotedelmedina said:


> que estamos creciendo dices ? A mi me asombra este tipo de reflejos.mejor que te callas porque al hablar , cuentas muy mal los chistes..


¿Que chiste? Marruecos esta creciendo, te guste o no. Es cierto que hay gente que no se enriquece, es cierto que mucha gente no ve los efectos del crecimiento macroeconomico en su dia a dia por culpa de la inflacion...

Pero eso no cambia la realidad: Marruecos crece, el paro baja y la economia se diversifica. El vaso, o lo ves medio lleno o medio vacio. Para mi esta muy claro todo ¡el vaso desborda de lo lleno que esta! :cheers:


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

Tetwani said:


> ¿Que chiste? Marruecos *esta creciendo*, te guste o no. Es cierto que hay gente que no se enriquece, es cierto que *mucha gente no ve* los efectos del crecimiento macroeconomico en su dia a dia por culpa de la inflacion...
> Pero eso no cambia la realidad: Marruecos crece, *el paro baja *y la economia se diversifica. El vaso, o lo ves medio lleno o medio vacio. Para mi esta muy claro todo ¡el vaso desborda de lo lleno que esta! :cheers:


Pues mira, a mi , y te lo digo con mucha sencillez, me hubiera gustado lo que has dicho que sea verdad , pero por desgracia, la realidad es otro cantar.
El paro baja , vaya noticiazo, eso si, baja en las estadisticas del ministerio del empleo utiizando calculos y cifras que no sé de donde los sacan, a ver si alquien lo sabe o si algun responsable de ministero se atreva y tenga la valentia de explicarnos la metodologia de sus calculos extranios como dios manda. 
y no me cansaré a denunciar el artificio de estos datos, poque no toman en cuenta de todos los desempleados del pais ,y no sabe la menor duda el numero de los parados es muchisimo mayor de lo que nos anuncian,
en lo que se refiere al desarrollo , lo de siempre , los ricos enriqueciendose y los pobres siguen igual. Los ricos gastan tanto en viajes y coches, lujos que se dan y mandan a sus hijos a escuelas privadas de paga y el chiste es que siempre gastan y el dinero no se les acaba y el pobre por mas que ahorre y casi no compre nada sigue igual de pobre o hasta mas pobre, y podemos hablar sin andar con rodeos que hay una casta que esta explotando lamentablemente el pais, el desarrollo que pretendes lo refleja el PIB, estamos detras , imaginate,de viet nam, pakistan y detras de uno de los paises mas pobres de europa que es romania, y nos alcanza casi Bangladesh (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_pays_par_PIB_(nominal).
Por otra parte Hace 20 anios que los dirigentes nos cuentan la misma historia y nos salen la misma cancion ( que adelante vamos, que estamos progresando a pasos de gigantes y tonterias de este estilo no faltan.
Total, nos queda muchisimo camino por correr.



> te guste o no


no comment


----------



## Tetwani

donquichotedelmedina said:


> Pues mira, a mi , y te lo digo con mucha sencillez, me hubiera gustado lo que has dicho que sea verdad , pero por desgracia, la realidad es otro cantar.
> El paro baja , vaya noticiazo, eso si, baja en las estadisticas del ministerio del empleo utiizando calculos y cifras que no sé de donde los sacan, a ver si alquien lo sabe o si algun responsable de ministero se atreva y tenga la valentia de explicarnos la metodologia de sus calculos extranios como dios manda.
> y no me cansaré a denunciar el artificio de estos datos, poque no toman en cuenta de todos los desempleados del pais ,y no sabe la menor duda el numero de los parados es muchisimo mayor de lo que nos anuncian,
> en lo que se refiere al desarrollo , lo de siempre , los ricos enriqueciendose y los pobres siguen igual. Los ricos gastan tanto en viajes y coches, lujos que se dan y mandan a sus hijos a escuelas privadas de paga y el chiste es que siempre gastan y el dinero no se les acaba y el pobre por mas que ahorre y casi no compre nada sigue igual de pobre o hasta mas pobre, y podemos hablar sin andar con rodeos que hay una casta que esta explotando lamentablemente el pais, el desarrollo que pretendes lo refleja el PIB, estamos detras , imaginate,de viet nam, pakistan y detras de uno de los paises mas pobres de europa que es romania, y nos alcanza casi Bangladesh (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_pays_par_PIB_(nominal).
> Por otra parte Hace 20 anios que los dirigentes nos cuentan la misma historia y nos salen la misma cancion ( que adelante vamos, que estamos progresando a pasos de gigantes y tonterias de este estilo no faltan.
> Total, nos queda muchisimo camino por correr.
> 
> no comment


Vaya derrotista eres:nuts:
Parece que vives en otro planeta. Imagino que vives en europa, porque tu idea de lo que pasa en Marruecos esta alteradissima. En mi caso, tenia varios primos parados, hoy en dia ninguna persona de mi familia esta en el paro. Y todo eso gracias a las empresas que han abierto estos diez ultimos años, el poder adquisitivo dentro de mi familia y en las familias de mis amigos...ha aumentado un monton!! Nunca me fio de las cifras oficiales, pero la gente que compra coches nuevos y apartamentos sin ni siquiera endeudarse mas de lo normal, eso lo veo de mis propios ojos. Casi todos mis compañeros de universidad han encontrado trabajo y sus salarios como principiantes estan entre 4500 DH y mas de 10000 DH!!!

A lo mejor, los campesinos de las montañas del atlas no han visto esta evolucion que estamos viviendo en las ciudades pero tambien les llegara, tarde o temprano.

El PIB esta creciendo entre 5 y 6 por ciento cada año, pero tu solo vez lo que a ti te apetece ver y me pareces muy pesimistahno:


----------



## Gölem II

^^ nice projects, the times i've been in Morocco (i like it because of the desert too much) it seemed to me like a place with very social differences between some cities, Casablanca, Rabat, Tetouan, Tanger and the extremely poor of the rest of the whole country, but people where friendly, poor but friendly!

I also noticed that people from those some cities thought that their country was very developed because in those cities people could go to mc donal's or something like that, like if they where rich, that's what i noticed talking with people, etc, but looking for the rest of the country, the services of cities, etc... a very long way to do, just to be a 2º world country, but, it's good to make projects of things you don't have with good design!

Oh, another nice thing someone told me is that because having the biggest mall of north Africa he told if in Europe we had something like that (thinking no) but i told him that, may be some city had a bigger mall than that, but cities in Europe had no one, may be 100 of the half size for 50 years.
I mean, what people of cities think, specially Casablanca is very deformed of the reality, only looking with the eyes, buildings and things like that in that city, not the services, the waste treatment to generate energy, social networks in economy orders, science development.
may be in 60-70 years, doing lots of projects (i hope they'll be fantastic) Morocco could to start become the development of those technologies and in the cities not so visual like nice buildings.
For example in Europe the biggest porcentage of money is spent in not visual things, just to make the city to work better (a big subway is something not many places can pay, the new technologies of air treatment the same, etc..)

And 10.000 DH or 20.000 DH... can you really live with that? or only eat and that's all? (just curiosity, I find it really a pittance)
But in general those few projects are beautiful, tramways looks really nice, but in big cities... are not very usefull i suppost it's because of the money (and not to build a metro system), but think in other developements, please, that's something we see from outside, but you don't see inside, and it's something i've seen in my visits to Morocoo and talking with inmigrants here and people there (i like talk)


----------



## Tetwani

Gölem II said:


> And 10.000 DH or 20.000 DH... can you really live with that? or only eat and that's all? (just curiosity, I find it really a pittance)


10.000 DH = 1.000 Euros more or less
The minimum to live in Morocco is 1.800 DH = 180 Euros

It's not very different in comparison with european countries like Romania, Bulgaria, Greece or Croatia


----------



## Tetwani

Gölem II said:


> ^^ nice projects, the times i've been in Morocco (i like it because of the desert too much) it seemed to me like a place with very social differences between some cities, Casablanca, Rabat, Tetouan, Tanger and the extremely poor of the rest of the whole country, but people where friendly, poor but friendly!


Morocco is a developping country just like Brazil, Argentina or Colombia, so social differences are quite important. Not just between the four cities you know and the rest of the country but between regions, just like in Spain.
Catalunya is richer than Extremadura, just like Le Grand Casablanca (GDP= Bahrain's GDP) is richer than Al-Hoceima-Taza-Taounate (GDP= Togo's GDP)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maroc#PIB_par_r.C3.A9gion



Gölem II said:


> I also noticed that people from those some cities thought that their country was very developed because in those cities people could go to mc donal's or something like that, like if they where rich,


You're generalising and that's not intelligent of you



Gölem II said:


> Oh, another nice thing someone told me is that because having the biggest mall of north Africa he told if in Europe we had something like that (thinking no) but i told him that, may be some city had a bigger mall than that, but cities in Europe had no one, may be 100 of the half size for 50 years.


Generalising again:bash:



Gölem II said:


> I mean, what people of cities think, specially Casablanca is very deformed of the reality, only looking with the eyes, buildings and things like that in that city, not the services, the waste treatment to generate energy, social networks in economy orders, science development.


Each one have his own reality. For example: for a guy from Alcobendas (Madrid), reallity is to take metro and train every day to go to work in Gran Via for example, he shops at FNAC or Zara and then go home again. For a poor guy living in Azoreira (a village in Ourense province in Galicia) reality is something else.

"The reality of Morocco" is a false statement, the right one should be "this is how I think the reality of Morocco is/was" and usually European media and specially Spanish media give you a very bad image of Morocco (Poor country, no infrastructure, young women wearing scarves...). This is the reality for a part of our population not even a big part of it (the majority of Moroccans live in cities like Casablanca, Marrakech, Agadir, Fes...)


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Tetwani said:


> Each one have his own reality. For example: for a guy from Alcobendas (Madrid), reallity is to take metro and train every day to go to work in Gran Via for example, he shops at FNAC or Zara and then go home again. For a poor guy living in Azoreira (a village in Ourense province in Galicia) reality is something else.
> 
> "The reality of Morocco" is a false statement, the right one should be "this is how I think the reality of Morocco is/was" and usually European media and specially Spanish media give you a very bad image of Morocco (Poor country, no infrastructure, young women wearing scarves...). This is the reality for a part of our population not even a big part of it (the majority of Moroccans live in cities like Casablanca, Marrakech, Agadir, Fes...)


Spain has not poor and rich provinces like you think, the richest (País Vasco) has a GDP per capita of 43.000$, the poorest (Extremadura) around 23.000$, but the reality is all the country has similar wages for the same thing. Of course Madrid has much more possibilities to work than a little village in Ourense, it's logical, but Ourense is not poor of course.


----------



## aaabbbccc

for some reason I thought spain had an average GDP of 70,000 dollars


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^
70.000$? hahaha It's too !
Look at this:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_países_por_PIB_(PPA)_per_cápita

Just one country (and it's a micro country) reaches 70.000$ in the world, France, Italy, Spain, UK, Belgium, etc are around 30-35.000$.


----------



## Gölem II

Tetwani said:


> Morocco is a developping country just like Brazil, Argentina or Colombia, so social differences are quite important. Not just between the four cities you know and the rest of the country but between regions, just like in Spain.
> Catalunya is richer than Extremadura, just like Le Grand Casablanca (GDP= Bahrain's GDP) is richer than Al-Hoceima-Taza-Taounate (GDP= Togo's GDP)
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maroc#PIB_par_r.C3.A9gion
> 
> 
> 
> You're generalising and that's not intelligent of you
> 
> 
> 
> Generalising again:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Each one have his own reality. For example: for a guy from Alcobendas (Madrid), reallity is to take metro and train every day to go to work in Gran Via for example, he shops at FNAC or Zara and then go home again. For a poor guy living in Azoreira (a village in Ourense province in Galicia) reality is something else.
> 
> "The reality of Morocco" is a false statement, the right one should be "this is how I think the reality of Morocco is/was" and usually European media and specially Spanish media give you a very bad image of Morocco (Poor country, no infrastructure, young women wearing scarves...). This is the reality for a part of our population not even a big part of it (the majority of Moroccans live in cities like Casablanca, Marrakech, Agadir, Fes...)


I'm not generalizing, the first time i wrote: 'I NOTICED', so, i'm not saying a global thing, just something I NOTICED, the second about the mall is a comment of a moroccan i met there, NOT GENERALIZING, and i wrote it: someone told me bla bla.. not general things.
Then, i've been talking about the things i saw when i was there not about tv (on tv morocco doesn't exist here)
So, anotherthing, please, don't compare with Brazil or Argentina, which are very developed, are almost in 1 world, not in 3 world, they have lots of things, just they're developing somethings to get richers, not buildings things they never had as Morocco do, but you have to start someday, and now you're doing, but, visit your thousands of villages please, don't stay only in Casa, and if you stay looking only in Casablanca, look around what you have.
About differents between european regions... it's very different i mean, may be in Berlin there are many rich companies of investment, finanzial, etc, and not in Leipzig, but developement is there and people have a huge level of life and the best transport systems /health places in every village, (uhm 180 e is oms... not much, isn't it?, Romania is about 300-500, but its history is very different, comunism, the world wars,etc...)

And.. moving by train is fantastic, and it's something millions of europeans do everyday, it's better than car anyway. But i hope to Morocco again, i love different places.


----------



## Tetwani

Gölem II said:


> So, anotherthing, please, don't compare with Brazil or Argentina, which are very developed, are almost in 1 world, not in 3 world, they have lots of things, just they're developing somethings to get richers, not buildings things they never had as Morocco do, but you have to start someday, and now you're doing, but, visit your thousands of villages please, don't stay only in Casa, and if you stay looking only in Casablanca, look around what you have.


I've been too both Argentina and Brazil, your knowledge of Morocco (like the majority of Spanish people) is ZERO :bash:
Morocco create its own car manufacturer back in the 60's called SOMACA (was bought by Renault). Morocco has 1200 years of history, the country wasn't created when you've visted the first time. I don't live in Casablanca and I was there once (I stayed in Casa a week, because I hate that city).



Gölem II said:


> About differents between european regions... it's very different i mean, may be in Berlin there are many rich companies of investment, finanzial, etc, and not in Leipzig, but developement is there and people have a huge level of life and the best transport systems /health places in every village, (uhm 180 e is oms... not much, isn't it?, Romania is about 300-500, but its history is very different, comunism, the world wars,etc...)


I was wrong, Minimum wage in Morocco is 210 Euros and Minimum wage in Romania is 230 more or less not 300 nor 500...maybe in lei but definetely not Euros
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/SMIC_EU_2008_euro_&_PPS.png



Gölem II said:


> And.. moving by train is fantastic, and it's something millions of europeans do everyday, it's better than car anyway. But i hope to Morocco again, i love different places.


Really!!! :nuts:
Thank you for explaining me how people live in that far continent of Europe:nuts:, like I don't know anything about a continent I can take a plane to for less than 30 euros:nuts:
I've been to Berlin, Paris, Amsterdam, Madrid (6 months of internship there), Barcelona, London, Varsovia... 
Some pix of trains in Morocco:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759838&highlight=marruecos+ciudades&page=4



Pavlemadrid said:


> Spain has not poor and rich provinces like you think, the richest (País Vasco) has a GDP per capita of 43.000$, the poorest (Extremadura) around 23.000$, but the reality is all the country has similar wages for the same thing. Of course Madrid has much more possibilities to work than a little village in Ourense, it's logical, but Ourense is not poor of course.


Tell this to Catalunya that wants its 18% budget back 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_ovGfluoPs

*THIS IS MY LAST ANSWER TO ALL OF YOU, THIS THREAD IS ABOUT MOROCCAN PROJECTS, MOROCCANS ARE OPTIMISTIC ABOUT THEIR FUTURE AND DON'T NEED THE NEGATIVE COMMENTS OF SOME DEFEATIST OR RACIST FOREIGNERS
*
I created this thread in the Spanish section to help people change their minds about Morocco: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759838&highlight=marruecos+ciudades


----------



## Gölem II

Tetwani:
1_I'm not spanish....
2_No one care if you travel or not
3_You don't have to explain anything about Morocco, anyone just has to go there and see, as simple as that, exotic and poor, cities with development and just that, and people... my god, if it's an advanced place.... it's closer to animal world than a civilized place, in terms of acts and cleaness.
We just go there and see what happens.. everyone, it's logical you want to say that where you live is modern and bla bla bla, but we're not stupid... (everybody want to live in a developed place and that people think that their country is rich, but no boy, no, everyone who have gone there will see the same)
This is to answer those things you say about moroccan richness (lol lol lol lol), don't say anymore....it's a big lie.
Regards, and continue those projects, look great (but paid by europeans, as almost everything there, may be you don't know)

Oh, i saw that thread, and i think you think that new buildings or buildings which look modern (that to european seem so so old) means that the country is reach, just a visual concept, as i've said... waht about investment? health? public transports? education? investemnt in universities? etc etc.. but all these will arrive in some years, so, it's good ! things have to go slowly, and Morocco will get very nice


----------



## Guest

Gölem II said:


> You don't have to explain anything about Morocco, anyone just has to go there and see, as simple as that, exotic and poor, cities with development and just that, and people... my god, if it's an advanced place.... it's closer to animal world than a civilized place, in terms of acts and cleaness.
> We just go there and see what happens.. everyone, it's logical you want to say that where you live is modern and bla bla bla, but we're not stupid... (everybody want to live in a developed place and that people think that their country is rich, but no boy, no, everyone who have gone there will see the same)
> This is to answer those things you say about moroccan richness (lol lol lol lol), don't say anymore....it's a big lie.
> Regards, and continue those projects, look great (but paid by europeans, as almost everything there, may be you don't know)


So you are saying we are animals. Its not even worth my time arguing with you. Two words: **** off.


----------



## Slaoui

Gölem II said:


> Regards, and continue those projects, look great *(but paid by europeans*, as almost everything there, may be you don't know)


The biggest liar... you must shut up ! fucking ignorant !
We're not in UE, all our projects are paid by ourselves and by our own money !


----------



## aaabbbccc

this is not good this needs to stop morocco is not europe it has so much more to achieve but at least it is improving and doing better morocco is not somalia !


----------



## zazo1

I think he didn't refered you as animals, just come kind of acts of some type of people you can find everywhere more or less, normal
About the money, there're a lot of subsidizes from the UE to third world countries, specially to you, the african people, (many states)
and the european companies, many times also subsidizes by UE, because the european goverments want to develope Morocco, a country with a lot of future.


----------



## Guest

zazo said:


> I think he didn't refered you as animals, just come kind of acts of some type of people you can find everywhere more or less, normal
> About the money, there're a lot of subsidizes from the UE to third world countries, specially to you, the african people, (many states)
> and the european companies, many times also subsidizes by UE, because the european goverments want to develope Morocco, a country with a lot of future.


To be honest, he wasnt bringing any constructive critisism to the table only cheap shots, so he shouldnt be on the forum anyways.

With regards to you second point, Morocco doesnt receive subsidies from Europe. At least not substantial ones. We may from time to time receive an aid package to help us develop a specific social sector (not an economic one) such as the promotion of woments rights. Also sometimes, we may receive loans at slighly preferential interest rates but thats it. European companies who invest in morocco, or other african states, do so because its profitable, no out of charity. However, this kind of relationship should be encouraged because its beneficial to both parties.


----------



## 6y 4 ever

Gölem II said:


> Tetwani:
> 1_I'm not spanish....
> 2_No one care if you travel or not
> 3_You don't have to explain anything about Morocco, anyone just has to go there and see, as simple as that, exotic and poor, cities with development and just that, and people... my god, if it's an advanced place.... it's closer to animal world than a civilized place, in terms of acts and cleaness.
> We just go there and see what happens.. everyone, it's logical you want to say that where you live is modern and bla bla bla, but we're not stupid... (everybody want to live in a developed place and that people think that their country is rich, but no boy, no, everyone who have gone there will see the same)
> This is to answer those things you say about moroccan richness (lol lol lol lol), don't say anymore....it's a big lie.
> Regards, and continue those projects, look great (but paid by europeans, as almost everything there, may be you don't know)
> 
> Oh, i saw that thread, and i think you think that new buildings or buildings which look modern (that to european seem so so old) means that the country is reach, just a visual concept, as i've said... waht about investment? health? public transports? education? investemnt in universities? etc etc.. but all these will arrive in some years, so, it's good ! things have to go slowly, and Morocco will get very nice


1:It's sooo low of you calling someone an animal that's show how ignorant and scurrilous if you living like one don't try to past that to another 
2:and who the hell are you to tell me how we live 
get the hek away from this thread and find you'r self a hobby if you are that miserable 
3: and we are a Emerging country the same as brazil argentina or china we maybe don't have the same economy bat we have a strong one
as you can see in this map 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:Developed_and_Emerging_markets.png


----------



## Daano

WTF these Spaniards really think their country is WOW....Its thanks to the EU it's not a third world country anymore! And some places still look like shit! Morocco is not heaven but atleast Morocco has a bright future...The economic crisis is killing Spain! Spaniards are leaving Spain for country's like Holland and Belgium now!


----------



## aaabbbccc

I have noticed morocco's worst enemies are algeria and spain not israel 
why ?? I may be wrong but there is so much hate that I see between algeria and spain


----------



## Denoordrotterdammer

Nice project!


----------



## D K

Où est le Zorro qui vient régulièrement nous tirer les oreilles sur le forum marocain? Il ferait mieux de s'occuper de minables ignorants comme ce Golem, qui sévit régulièrement sur les forums ou pages dédiées au Maroc, en étant toujours dans le registre de l'insulte raciale.


----------



## Slaoui

Denoordrotterdammer said:


> Nice project!


Thanks Denoordrotterdammer


----------



## Slaoui

> *RABAT-SALÉ | Moulay El Hassan Bridge | 1200m L | 12,8 m high | #U-C *


It take shape :cheers:


----------



## aaabbbccc

Slaoui said:


> It take shape :cheers:


nice I like it


----------



## aminechangchun

Gölem II said:


> Tetwani:
> 1_I'm not spanish....
> 2_No one care if you travel or not
> 3_You don't have to explain anything about Morocco, anyone just has to go there and see, as simple as that, exotic and poor, cities with development and just that, and people... my god, if it's an advanced place.... it's closer to animal world than a civilized place, in terms of acts and cleaness.
> We just go there and see what happens.. everyone, it's logical you want to say that where you live is modern and bla bla bla, but we're not stupid... (everybody want to live in a developed place and that people think that their country is rich, but no boy, no, everyone who have gone there will see the same)
> This is to answer those things you say about moroccan richness (lol lol lol lol), don't say anymore....it's a big lie.
> Regards, and continue those projects, look great (but paid by europeans, as almost everything there, may be you don't know)
> 
> Oh, i saw that thread, and i think you think that new buildings or buildings which look modern (that to european seem so so old) means that the country is reach, just a visual concept, as i've said... waht about investment? health? public transports? education? investemnt in universities? etc etc.. but all these will arrive in some years, so, it's good ! things have to go slowly, and Morocco will get very nice




Stop masturbation ...... it kills your brain!!!


----------

